# the cookie jar



## mucha_mota (Feb 23, 2016)

post up your :

crosses, clones , seed scores
nug shots , flower shots , root porn
veg , concentrates, & anything related.

lemme see your cookies.


gs nookies , farm house genetics


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 23, 2016)

some clones. worth the hype.
& some seeds are definitely worth the $. 

but , as we kno, not all gear is created equal.

smoking some nookies right now. straight fuego fuego (2x) ! terps straight gas, mint, chocolate, og dankness , and dough (yeasty). nugz like rocks. good yield. saw two pehnos, both stable, easy care, easy clone, fast in veg.

gs nookies : : : gsc x nookies (gsc x tahoe og)


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 23, 2016)

macro using a usb microscope :


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 23, 2016)

Forum cut


----------



## mypassion (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey bro. Nice snow! How long you vege and what weight you pull from a plant? I have an auto gsc buy since summer is coming I must switch to photo...


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 24, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> some clones. worth the hype.
> & some seeds are definitely worth the $.
> 
> but , as we kno, not all gear is created equal.
> ...


Where dose one find the seeds for the beauty you have there @mucha_mota?


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 24, 2016)

Gsc s1 from Chimera..


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Where dose one find the seeds for the beauty you have there @mucha_mota?


the dank team had the seeds i bought. no lie thought i had 2 packs. went through the entire seed stash. just 6 seeds left in the original pack. farm house genetics. he's on IG. seems to be making new crosses and not re-stocking this strain (gs nookies). i paid $50 for his seed. & no way id pay double at sour [email protected] or whatevs. 

flip side, the keeper is amazing. flavorful. dank. good yield. & fun to grow. 

both phenos were great though.

the one i let go (pic below)... very little odor while flowering. great for u stealth types. very frosty. good flavor on the nug when you grind it. this pheno, from other grows i saw, is somewhat common.

i wish all breeders did like profP from dynasty & give a general breakdown of the phenos represented in their packs.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> Gsc s1 from Chimera..View attachment 3615513View attachment 3615514 View attachment 3615515View attachment 3615516


sexy!


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

mypassion said:


> Hey bro. Nice snow! How long you vege and what weight you pull from a plant? I have an auto gsc buy since summer is coming I must switch to photo...


my keeper is filling up a jar and then some.  getting 2 zips from a 3gal. i have another going now. one thing i need to start doing is keeping track of my veg time. have one now going bananas in veg. setting it up for a scrog screen by the weekend.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

breakfest of champions , city style , nookies & jack the ripper


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

nookies bubz


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Forum cut View attachment 3615339


nice & neat bro. everything i see from you is very clean!


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 24, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> nice & neat bro. everything i see from you is very clean!


Thanks man need an upgrade soon! Been sick with a cold so shit has gone cray cray ! This cut so slow haha loves light alot.. This dhn cut i also have is nice took babies last night and topped white spots on leaves are from calcarb its just some calcium spots!


----------



## Beemo (Feb 24, 2016)

Candyland V.1 = Bay platinum cookies X GDP


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

Beemo said:


> Candyland V.1 = Bay platinum cookies X GDP
> View attachment 3615568 View attachment 3615569 View attachment 3615571


beautiful pics bro. lots of sugar. cant wait to get my candyland (ken's cut) in flower too. got cuts in the cloner & one in veg.

how did that taste? any adjectives you can throw out there?


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

& i got a platinum delights (sin city) in veg too.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 24, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> beautiful pics bro. lots of sugar. cant wait to get my candyland (ken's cut) in flower too. got cuts in the cloner & one in veg.
> how did that taste? any adjectives you can throw out there?


very dense.. keep the humidity down and shave those legs early....
taste like grape soda... 

sin mint regs are next... but cant wait to run dvg version candyland v.2



mucha_mota said:


> & i got a platinum delights (sin city) in veg too.


nice pick up on platinum delights. always wanted those...


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 24, 2016)

This was bag seed found in Oakland in 2013,seeds were labeled gsc #1,#2,#3...this was best pheno of the 3 and have had since, it's sticky as hell ,rock hard buds and really mint flavor like andys mints.....some clones have a hint of cherry ..this is day 51 in a 2gallon ,10 day veg from clone


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> This was bag seed found in Oakland in 2013,seeds were labeled gsc #1,#2,#3...this was best pheno of the 3 and have had since, it's sticky as hell ,rock hard buds and really mint flavor like andys mints.....some clones have a hint of cherry ..this is day 51 in a 2gallon ,10 day veg from cloneView attachment 3615683View attachment 3615684


yummy. looks sexy too. how big is ur container? looking at my nookies today thinking i could grab 20-25 real primo cuts off her. i like to veg to 14 to 16" take the best 20 plants in 1 gals. few tops on each. hmmmm. decisions.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 24, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> yummy. looks sexy too. how big is ur container? looking at my nookies today thinking i could grab 20-25 real primo cuts off her. i like to veg to 14 to 16" take the best 20 plants in 1 gals. few tops on each. hmmmm. decisions.


She's ina 2 gallon mucho,,I run perpetual and with multiple strains so I stay with 2 and 3 gallon bags..and ya I like ur idea running 20 with a few tops on each, these cookie leaning crosses are perfect for that, long as ya lollipop em up good


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

im taking clones. lets see whats doin. 1 gal sog run. done & done. actually, i like to run all my plants variety of ways. i find blue dream & dog for example run great sog. i find the dog inefficient grown bush. whereas we all know blue dream bangs any which way. good to know your gear.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 24, 2016)

I couldn't find anything on these guys. Right on for making this tread. I'm popping these ASap.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3616014 I couldn't find anything on these


Sativa | Indica | Hybrid Indica
Yield Large
Sex Regular
Photoperiod | Autoflowering Photoperiod
Indoor | Outdoor Indoor/Outdoor
Flowering Time 7-8 Weeks
Plant Height Medium
Genetics GS NOOKIE MALE x GRAPE DRANK
Seed Quantity 10+ Seeds
Land Race | Hybrid | Poly Hybrid Poly-Hybrid


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

http://iconosquare.com/farmhouse_genetics


----------



## v.s one (Feb 24, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> http://iconosquare.com/farmhouse_genetics


Thanks for the links. These guys fucks with the fire. Them ghost og pics are sick.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

ow for sure. dont wirte me as fact, i heard that guy was down with OJD from connoisseur genetics. either way. he got good parents everything from the forum cut, tk , and more. dude grows his strains. picks good males. you check his photos on IG & you becocme a believer. i dont to plan to buy more of his gear. very happy though. i go a killer terp profile w/ good yield on dense nugz from those beans.got 6 left. im happy. my boy , who knows "the secret in my basement" and smoked all kinds of nugz from my lab, grabbed some of the keeper yesterday. no need to show you the ur a "baller" texts.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

i seen him on icmag as hillbilly something or other like hillbilly114. he shows a pic of his house from the window it looks like wyoming, colo, something like that. one of many reasons im buying in michigan real soon. green house. left alone. heat the house w/ dabs & btuz from the hidz.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

Beemo said:


> very dense.. keep the humidity down and shave those legs early....
> taste like grape soda...
> 
> sin mint regs are next... but cant wait to run dvg version candyland v.2
> ...


i got plat delights as a cut. ive never bought any sin city. though id like to grab blue power. or sins og. one thing. their gear is gone so quick. all the grows of sinmints i saw were killer. phenos to find in every pack. for me, now i have a few gsc options im good on that scene. ill explore my hso seeds. really, im trying to score a few bomb cuts. have room for 2 or 3 more mothers  i heard from the cut fairy a friend of mine got wifi. well well


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 25, 2016)

if you run out of room for cuts, you can keep snips alive in the fridge or so iv heard


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)

just added bio-char & fish bone meal & sulfate of potash (granular) to my amendment stash. im loving the simplicity. when i say all my plants look amazing. no lie. they look amazing. perfect & sexy in veg = optimum plant growth. was peeping build a soil. didnt score from there but i was really digging the pinto bean meal. ow yeah & greensand need some of that too.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)

im now mixing : crab shell meal , alfalfa meal , worm castings , neem cake , steam bone meal , bio char , mycos , fish bone meal , azomite (spl) , humic powder , & a touch of sulfate of potash. im hydrating my coco w/ a fish & liquid kelp & cal/mag tea. i love this type of gardening. its not about this flav profile. or that organy burn to the ash. im not lazy but wtf 19 mothers, clones under domes, projeccts, trimming... im about easy plant care. this shit too !!! dang easy !!! in 5 gals & 3gal transplants now go in early. i skip the 2nd or 3rd transplant and go from solo cup to biggest i got. with this mix. i see nothing lost. no loss of vigor. i doubt loss of yield like they say too. the bullshit about growing w/o salt ferts is just that. see for yourself is my motto. growing in mapito (rockwool pieces) is stupid compared to what im doing now. i have more time than ever before. even controlling humidity w/o 240gal (no lie) of rezzie is ssssoooooo easy !!!!!


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)

i say lies to anybody saying watt for watt they doing better same cut any good farmer who grows like this. w/ salts doing better? no way.

im an organy believer. i see for myself. my eye. 25+ years. mostly closets as a kid. 1000s of watts as an adult later. i still feed w/ a real light 20/20/20 one time in veg. and i still use p/k booster in flower 1x.

last weeks is nothing but water. & teas.
how could salts be superior?

every time i top dress w/ worm poop i swear bros never seen roots come to the top so quick !!!!


----------



## skuba (Feb 25, 2016)

My buddy's outdoor cookies 

 

The cut was just called "cookies" so I have no clue which "actual" cut it is. Dense lil nugs though smell more like some kind of icing maybe some kind of baked sugar cookie


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)

skuba said:


> My buddy's outdoor cookies
> 
> View attachment 3616765
> 
> The cut was just called "cookies" so I have no clue which "actual" cut it is. Dense lil nugs though smell more like some kind of icing maybe some kind of baked sugar cookie


delicious. when i hear/read the words dense & nugz in the same sentence. i get horny.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)

cracked 3 of those _HSO_ gsc x triple og


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 26, 2016)

some fire going on up in here! I managed to secure a forum cut clone after trying for over a year. A local guy happened across it and been holding it tight since. Well I say that but ive never spoke to him myself. Was promised it a number of times and only because this guy grows for sale, he wants something with more weight so the swap got me the cut at last.
Its currently in a prop. but ill pop back in in a few weeks


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

sitting on my desk : : : : http://www.cannalyticssupply.com/shop/


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

first strain im testing : face off og #95


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

second for testing : caramel candy kush


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

third : pink cheese


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> sitting on my desk : : : : http://www.cannalyticssupply.com/shop/
> 
> View attachment 3617259


very nice man have you used these before?


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> very nice man have you used these before?


no. but i buld small block chevys for fun. put one in a volvo. got 2 MAs in the soft sciences. & built my own house. mostly. didnt do the plumbing or the electric. but its good to have pro buddies !!!! think ill have no issue w/ the kit. ill send nugz of the same to a friend here. he'll take them to a lab in the mitten for me. im gonna use the best nugz. make two samples of each. one for me. one to send off. either way, i want to use it for me. its good to test ur mothers. not the ones you know. like sfv. no. the ones i find. want to narrow my stable. 15 mothers. i mis-counted the other day. ive got 21 now.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

i got a gooey leaning midnight fire. it fucks my whole day up. little hash on that. forget it. fried like an egg. but how strong is it? im testing everything i got. no lie. i like #s like i like sexy surf chicks.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

cream caramel kush. come home from work with a lovely odor in the house. after the bucket fiasco im keeping my ex outta the lab & the fridge.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

gonna do mine w/ a worm poop/kelp tea. toss in a little mycos. let it ferment a few weeks. maybe toss in a little coco to give it a good texture. thinking few cups (3) per 9 gals i mix up at a time. the guy in the vid is kooky but i love the sound in the background of the big island. good knowledge dude drops. glad i watched it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> gonna do mine w/ a worm poop/kelp tea. toss in a little mycos. let it ferment a few weeks. maybe toss in a little coco to give it a good texture. thinking few cups (3) per 9 gals i mix up at a time. the guy in the vid is kooky but i love the sound in the background of the big island. good knowledge dude drops. glad i watched it.


I've only made bio char a few times, but I always charged it with a source of Nitrogen. I was told that it will sequester N from the soil if its not properly charged and create deficiencies until it starts releasing it.

Maybe something to look in to before making it...?


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

no problem. you the guide in this organy journey. ill add fish emulsion to my tea. high in N.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 26, 2016)

Animal cookies X jo jo dancer


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

^ chubby ! i got one !


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 26, 2016)

here is the testing process for the cannalytics kit:


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

good website, was looking into lactobacillis recipes. https://confessionsfromthesoil.wordpress.com/


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

c99 (dizzle, hand selected primos of the pineapple pheno)

ssdd x sweet skunk , looking very skunky , sweet skunk dom 5 of 6

holy power x animal cooks , looking sexy

madness , world of seeds , always wanted to try , tude freebie , strong growth

midnight fire, last 2 beans

gsc x triple og , cracked fast < 24hrs

mt hoodz hucks , going strong


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

my spring seed line up. nothing like dat cut game 

& add b-man's a11 soon as that shows. 5 beans ill crack.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

let me say gg#4 in flower now. omg ! reeks of funk !


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

two of five veg tents. where i spend most of my $ on leccy.

next drop. not the final container(s) on anything u see.
 
next after drop.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

midnight fire re-veg. stoked. shit is some uber fuego.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

ssdd


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

a product of my testicles...


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

sometimes they just get trashed. & sometimes. its a lifesaver. this cloner is for important cuts in my garden. i keep it full always. just to keep some stuff on backup. i clone for production under a dome w/ powder & cubes. i keep a bottle cap on the empty cause u dont want light to enter.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

that empty spot. yep. life saver. black lime reserve. lost the mother in the bucket fiasco. had two in here rooted. talk about luck. & with a fat beard any cut transplants easy easy peasy.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

saved everything too. face off. gdp. candyland. blue dream. from an un-labed bucket i almost lost mad mothers. imagine if b-man kept a cloner like this. appy still be making seeds for us !!!!


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

pro is as pro does. learn from ur mistakes & mistakes of others so u dont have to suffer much. you can learn alot just reading the noob sections. those guys be fucking up everything. my little cloner costs peanuts to run & maintain. water & few teaspoons of worm poop & pinch of mycos & a touch of roots excel. mix it up real good. never change or clean it either ! maybe once in a blue. & just a touch of RE. 1 or 2 ml. same bottle of RE been using 2 years. i just keep it in the fridge. swear on my garden that product is worth every penny $$$. for re-veg too. i hit them w/ roots excel & some high N fert. have a good success ratio w/ my re-vegez.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 27, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> midnight fire re-veg. stoked. shit is some uber fuego.
> View attachment 3618324


sitting on a pack of those... looking for the mai tai fire pheno 
which freebies did yours come with? 
mine came with black hole (starwreck X purple mayhem)


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

mine have the "odin" ...banana d & something. def gonna grow them. damping killed me on the midnights. still found something real fun for play. swear bro dank. kgp said he found not so much fire from norstar. i got 2 seedlings in flower sexing now. last of the last midnights. would buy more norstar though. for sure.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

midnight fire:


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

getting ready to do up my coco from last year. been sitting ages. gonna knock out a 33gal back up in a trash can.

my mix for the coco : its 33gal of coco / 12-15lbs of worm poop base

mycos, humic powder, fish bone meal, crab shell meal , neem cake, alfalfa meal, azomite, sulfate of potash. 

ill wet everything down with a fish emulsion & liquid kelp tea.

cant use the biochar. never gonna be ready in time.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 28, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> getting ready to do up my coco from last year. been sitting ages. gonna knock out a 33gal back up in a trash can.
> my mix for the coco : its 33gal of coco / 12-15lbs of worm poop base


since your organic... switch to peat... you'll thank me later ...
its all about bacteria and fungi in organics... 

here some info... 

*Pros* for coco
less acidic 
decomposes more slowly than peat moss 
free of bacteria and most fungal spores
holds around 1000 times more air than soil
re-wets well from dry
pH - 5.5 to 6.5
Coco peat can be re-used up to three times
*Cons *for coco
may be contaminated with animal manure
is not fully decomposed when it arrives and will use up available nitrogen as it does so
Poorly sourced coco peat can have excess salts

other info

While Coco coir may be (and often is) used in a soil mix to assist in drainage in your base soil, it will often contain Trichoderma spores which research has shown to degrade Endomycorrhizae fungus.

Coco Coir holds a lower CeC (Cation Exchange Capacity) value than Sphagnum Peat. To read a brief explanation of CeC, go here - http://www.answers.com/Q/How_does_cation_exchange_capacity_affect_soil_fertiliy
_
Coconut coir does not contain Sulfur which explains why coir growers are always complaining about the lack of taste or punch - Sulfur is a main player in the creation of Secondary Metabolites which include Terpenes & Terpenoids specifically. THC falls into this category._

It's up to the gardener to get the facts and make his own educated decisions.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 28, 2016)

hahahahhahahahaha !

you're the shiz brother beemo. was reading up on that last night. cant do a strict peat. i love coco. i love they way its shipped to me. four 5k blocks in one box. its fab. safe. and discrete. maybe mix the two? im still trying to figure out what CeC means in lay terms. ill check that link for sure.

i agree on sulfur. yes i do. w/ mag as a player too.

a solution i read was gypsum. which i got in my auction cart right now.

snatched some cottenseed meal too. its for acid loving plants. and a nice way to add N to my mix. im very excited about my switch. re-tooling is challenging. hate spending $ on shit when i got a shed i had to build (2 reallly) for all this gear. dont know how im getting all this to MI. no way im driving w/ a lab in a box truck.

made my mix last night. i found bottom of my coco tub the worst smell. need to figure out a way to rotate. looks like a 3 trash can set up maybe. with a 27 gal tote for hydration & basic mixing. i use a concrete mix tray to do it up. i like 9 gals at a time. it 3 trips to the can. but my mix is tight. well incorporated. still learning. my veg plants though. not even a cooked mix and they look bomb digitty. 

i need a tub for the char too. fucking nuts. i know itll be worth it once im set up.

i got bottles to use up too. imma run some SOG this spring & summer.

my nookies cut is the rage. 
flav. potent. sexy. need to see it in a full basement setting


----------



## Beemo (Feb 28, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> hahahahhahahahaha !
> 
> i need a tub for the char too. fucking nuts. i know itll be worth it once im set up.
> .


bio char easy... just get some organic lump charcoal... run over it a few times with your car  or crush it...
put in a 5 gall bucket with water and some organic tomato fert. just set it and forget it...


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 28, 2016)

i got 15lbs on the way. all nice small pieces already. the ad skirts charging. seems like maybe. so ill charge it with a tea. im city living. everything i grab is for a reason. once i re-settle. ill do this 50lb bags and similar. love the neem cake. & crab shell meal. the whole idea of amended with meals is something im like why did i not switch sooner. i kept 30gals of hydroton. just in case i wann rock a small table on a cycle.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 28, 2016)

first year in MI, im getting a greenhouse too. ill be looking for a property with a yard just enough to a 10x25, a shed, some area for bins & such, & a deck. fuck cutting grass. i pulled all my skunk crosses just for the day i can crack them all gh style. got 2 packs of pepe le chem just waiting for the sun & the shine.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 28, 2016)

used peat soil bin
every 10-12 inches, there's a GOOD layer of bokashi and grokashi...
couple months later... nothing but rich soil... all roots broken down...


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 28, 2016)

im stocked up on everything except another fat batch of worms. might need another 30lb of casting to hold me. that's hot. i been recycling my coco ever since i stopped growing like esko. just mixed in the last 10gals of rockwool cubes i was using for sog on tables. i look back at hydro like so stupid. its was a wasteful adventure. fun. but nothing as easy as organy. im a convenience type o guy. i like this method for the recycle, the simplicity once set up, & how i make less footprint in the city. my expose is limited to very little once the worms start eating my leaves up. i think about everything i do. even trash.


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> _Coconut coir does not contain Sulfur which explains why coir growers are always complaining about the lack of taste or punch - Sulfur is a main player in the creation of Secondary Metabolites which include Terpenes & Terpenoids specifically. THC falls into this category._


Very true and a real reason I hit my coco ladies with Epson salt all the way through till the end, far more stinky and potent herd from coco... I'm still love my hydro with organic supplementation at times...


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 28, 2016)

yep. to each his/her own. i bought a nice fine garden gypsum w/ sulfur. was gonna do real simple worm teas w/ gypsum tossed in at the end before the feed. once a week. i probably can make a solution & treat it like cal/mag.

got a gal of mag-pro too. dynagro makes some good stuff.

looking into silicate. i dont have a problem w/ protek. i love that shit. got a full gallon under the sink. can feed every other week w/ plain water.

im not gonna kill myself. i got rice in the house too. probably could toss a cup into 9 gals.

what to have w/ my grilled pork chop then ?


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 28, 2016)

smoking "nookies" now. delicious! nutritious! strong! fire! 

& took a bunch of cut to run in 1 gals. should be fun. got a couple rooted as early bird in back ups. i pickd the tops already.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 29, 2016)

nice garden store : http://www.gardeniq.com/products


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 1, 2016)

its hard to get nice shots. super detail. its an $8 usb microscope.

gs nookies , getting ready to bust roots , the making of a callus


same cut , gs nookies , with roots a few days later. all made possible via the bubble cloner.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 5, 2016)

gsc x triple og (HSO) got 9 more beans too. they're regs.


----------



## trippnface (Mar 6, 2016)

anybody heard of "sherbert cookies"? my buddy recently swoopd some
don't think it was sunset sherbert from cookie fam; but GOD DAMN; shit was dank. 
definitely had the cookie look with some funky weird ass smell too; but very dank nd odd. 
some of the most fire fire i have seen in a minute; def worth keepin eyes open.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 6, 2016)

Cookie wreck and ggxcookies











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

SinMint Cookies Forum dom
 

SinMint Cookies Blue Power dom
 

Platinum Delights 50/50


----------



## v.s one (Mar 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> SinMint Cookies Forum dom
> View attachment 3628835
> 
> SinMint Cookies Blue Power dom
> ...


Welcome back man!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Welcome back man!!!


Thanks bro glad to be back. I saw pics of that Animism post some of them up in here. You killed that one for sure that's was def one I wanted to grab but backed off when I realized how many cookie crosses I have already lol.


----------



## jm30 (Mar 11, 2016)

Forum Cut. East Coast shit. Fuel terps for days.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks bro glad to be back. I saw pics of that Animism post some of them up in here. You killed that one for sure that's was def one I wanted to grab but backed off when I realized how many cookie crosses I have already


That was my first cookie cross. Now I know what all the hype is. Did you cross anything to them sexy ladies?


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 11, 2016)

i got a feeling sunset sherbert gonna find its way to me. damn right the hype isnt hype when you see those flowers & puff them nugz.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2016)

v.s one said:


> That was my first cookie cross. Now I know what all the hype is. Did you cross anything to them sexy ladies?


Naw bro I didn't get to breed them like I wanted to. Had a few males in store I wanted to hit them with but where the males where was the first stuff to get attacked by pests. I got seeds of SinMint going again now so hopefully I find some more ladies like that and I gotta wait till another drop for Platinum Delights. I will get another pack or two to find the lady I had before. Cookies is great stuff and crossed with these stud males the good breeders use just make a great cross in seed form for growers who can't get cuts.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 12, 2016)

pink lemonaide , jtr , straight dank & amazing w/ its country time terpy goodness. my garden is just as fat from my own projects i do for years the same from killer cuts that find their way to the lab. jtr. this plant. she special. im getting so much better everything w/ larger containers too. my average flower pot is 5gal (garden measurement, 3.8gal of liquid) ...got 3 more of these to go down... im growing them in 3gal just for transplant. i wanna drop one in a 16gal tote & do a 3' x 4' screen but id need help getting it into the basement. ive been experimenting (successfully) with mini scrogs (14" x 14") over 3gal containers. on stretchy stuff like blue dream, working real good. giving me more tops, controlling height, and getting mo' root ball.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 12, 2016)

wormz :

http://www.northwestredworms.com/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 12, 2016)

got 14 @ c99 going too.

and an a11. bodhi.

looking to grab some apollo 13 (bx) subby. & chem (bx) from ISP. hemp depot getting the nod on this one i think. should be my last seed order.

hoping that lone bodhi is a male. chuck for the sake of it to c99.

7 weeker. new & important goal.

@st0wandgrow those sweet dreams grow very very fast. excellent vigor. & the ssdd already grew nice.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 12, 2016)

new lesson. cheapie t5 has no trap door. now i have to gut the lamp from the tent, take it all apart, just to see what kinda ballast i need. i notice my other lamp. proper entry to the ballasts.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> That was my first cookie cross. Now I know what all the hype is. Did you cross anything to them sexy ladies?


 have any more cookie crosses? Thinkin of getting hulkamaniac which is animal cookies x purple hulk or cali connection gsc theres even a black cherry pie x animal cookies idk cant decide


----------



## v.s one (Mar 13, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> have any more cookie crosses? Thinkin of getting hulkamaniac which is animal cookies x purple hulk or cali connection gsc theres even a black cherry pie x animal cookies idk cant decide


 I got Foul mouth I just germed. I got a purple hulk cross I'm doing now and a purple Gsc freebies from Ihg and a blackcherry pie cross I'm finishing now. Check out the in house and dungeon vault treads as well. I grow a lot of Cali connection gear but that's one thing I stay away from when it comes to Cali connection is there feminized seeds. Good luck on choosing. Gage does some good cookie crosses personally I did animism and it was great, if you go to the gage tread they will show you some nice nug porn right away. Just got to ask, preferably genuity.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I got Foul mouth I just germed. I got a purple hulk cross I'm doing now and a purple Gsc freebies from Ihg and a blackcherry pie cross I'm finishing now. Check out the in house and dungeon vault treads as well. I grow a lot of Cali connection gear but that's one thing I stay away from when it comes to Cali connection is there feminized seeds. Good luck on choosing. Gage does some good cookie crosses personally I did animism and it was great, if you go to the gage tread they will show you some nice nug porn right away. Just got to ask, preferably genuity.


Good shit ill def check it out imma stick around this thread as it has some good stuff as well cheers bud !


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> & i got a platinum delights (sin city) in veg too.


You still got this Platinum Delights? Please tell me you do I lost her and you know she's my baby. Missing her like crazy lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> here is the testing process for the cannalytics kit:


Was looking into this test kit. I saw that they use his on site at the HTCC so figured it must be fairly close to a lab test. Have you tested anything yet? Anything close to the percentages the breeders put with the packs?


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You still got this Platinum Delights? Please tell me you do I lost her and you know she's my baby. Missing her like crazy lol


of course !

i lost cuts only 1x. ...when i traded for trainwreck & my ecsd cut (this guy was supposed to give back to me). u know how that goes?

ow he gave back... with BORG mites from socal.

had to put my garden under two domes as cuts & slay the entire upstairs & downstairs labs.

6 big ass trash bags of love & hard work that cost me $$$$. where to put that much leaf & material & root balls in the city? ow you dont wanna kno !

could kill a muthf&cker for that. *no lie*. glock to the dome type shit.

might i say the package had weed on the tape around the box... like dude rolled a blunt and did my package on top of that mess.

the mites. worst type i ever saw. not the red type. another variety.  

once i gutted everything it was easier to rid them. to my advantage it was winter & the cold helped me win the battle. no pest strips. no food for them. constant cleaning. all for months & months. bought all new tents. everything went out back in totes in the freezing cold for weeks. the old tents i cut up & tossed. poles too. it was so much shit in trash bags.

been 3 harvests later not a sign of anything critter like.
i feel blessed.

funny thing... my cut game FATTER than it ever was.
& im xtra blessed to have some good friends.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Was looking into this test kit. I saw that they use his on site at the HTCC so figured it must be fairly close to a lab test. Have you tested anything yet? Anything close to the percentages the breeders put with the packs?


not yet. im so busy w/ work. the kits right on my desk. i wanna test some stuff soon. but im working my ass of in the kitchen & just enough time to manage my garden. transplants & trimming got any extra time of mine. but thats a good use of my free time.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> of course !
> 
> i lost cuts only 1x. ...when i traded for trainwreck & my ecsd cut (this guy was supposed to give back to me). u know how that goes?
> 
> ...


Man you just made my day fareal  I thought this lady was long gone. I knew I had passed her to a couple of my bros so I'm just glad she isn't all the way gone. She's not gonna yield like your GS Nookies but strain quality stuff and feels flavor and potency is amazing. 

Man what a story bro sorry to hear you went through that truly. Believe me I know you had a hell of a time getting rid of all that stuff. I just went through the critter stuff man I have never had to go through anything like that before and I'll make sure I never go through it again. Put a major damper on my moms but I will recover thanks to having good brothers like you and many others. 



mucha_mota said:


> not yet. im so busy w/ work. the kits right on my desk. i wanna test some stuff soon. but im working my ass of in the kitchen & just enough time to manage my garden. transplants & trimming got any extra time of mine. but thats a good use of my free time.


I understand bro I know your a busy man I just was wondering if you had used it already. I think I'm gonna get one too just to have for my info purposes.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> ahem...


That's what you call a pearl bro  blow it down for me. Can't wait to be smoking from my garden again nothing like it


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 14, 2016)

i puffd city nugz after work w/ my dudes. everything they bring all smokes like shwag. looks even worse. and has no punch. no power. no true elevation to the high.

brought some nookies. with bubz all inside the dutch.
now they asking me for nugz. none for y'all.
but i share the dutch freely.

i stopped selling. now im flowering plants in a 20x6x6 space ...all for me. lol !

my veg. takes up a master bedroom. im addicted to plants.
beats being addicted to the dirty brown get down (h'ron)

my fav new tagging guy is "hometown heroin". guy's got his shit on every wall, light post, and facade in my hood. motivation comes in all forms.

welcome to big city east coast. would you put bags of plants out at the curb with these types going through everything?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i puffd city nugz after work w/ my dudes. everything they bring all smokes like shwag. looks even worse. and has no punch. no power. no true elevation to the high.
> 
> brought some nookies. with bubz all inside the dutch.
> now they asking me for nugz. none for y'all.
> ...


Lol I believe it bro same shit with me. I've only come into stuff like grow only a few times can count on one hand. Anybody that's smoked what I've grown always says it's the best in the city. They always ask me who my connect is and I just tell them I know someone who gets it from Cali lol. I can't smoke boo boo and won't waste my time and lungs on it. Everyone in my fam that's knows I grow wants be to sell but I just don't have the real space or time to be straight production.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Beemo (Mar 15, 2016)

Sin Mints... crazy frost


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> Sin Mints... crazy frost
> View attachment 3632957


looks good brother beemo.

thanks for your worm advice. once i get the other 2 @ 33gals in the house for coco storage (keeping about 127 gals amended) ill def consider using worms in the storage cans.

im gonna start cloning in peat pucks. got 100 @ 46mm on the way. no more rockwool either !


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 16, 2016)

once i can get to the home store ill pick up a few bales of peat too. mix with the coco im thinking. bare min ill score a bale and grow a few plants in it to see for myself.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 16, 2016)

I got a couple grape cookies starting to take off. I will post some pics when they get bigger. I had one wilt and die in fact I had a couple die. I figured it out fucking dryer exhaust pipe came off. Chocked them out.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 16, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I got a couple grape cookies starting to take off. I will post some pics when they get bigger. I had one wilt and die in fact I had a couple die. I figured it out fucking dryer exhaust pipe came off. Chocked them out.


i do good on damping. 6 for 6 on mt hoodz. 3 for 3 on hso cookies x triple og.

then i loose 3 of my precious c99.

kills me.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 16, 2016)

i have no more pineapple c99 left. got 15 of what dizzle labeled "sweet pheno". imma try them next. the one's labeled "spicy" im not interested. maybe i get lucky this round. ???? mystery in the seeds ????


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 16, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i have no more pineapple c99 left. got 15 of what dizzle labeled "sweet pheno". imma try them next. the one's labeled "spicy" im not interested. maybe i get lucky this round. ???? mystery in the seeds ????


I have 2 pineapple pheno and two of some other pheno I didn't realize it was a normal thing. The cat that sent me the beans just had them handwritten in the baggies with them lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 17, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> if you run out of room for cuts, you can keep snips alive in the fridge or so iv heard


They will stay fine un-rooted for a week to 10 day's so long as the cut end is an inch or so in water!


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I have 2 pineapple pheno and two of some other pheno I didn't realize it was a normal thing. The cat that sent me the beans just had them handwritten in the baggies with them lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used to keep a nice c99 Pineapple, one of the best all rounder's ive grew! Easy grower, large yielder, tasty smoke just a pleasure!

So its took me almost a full year to finally receive my Forum cut clone! Im hoping to have a GG#4 by next week but after I almost gave up the lad came through with 2 nice big clones!


I gave the other to a close friend
This a small bud from when a friend grew it, one joint and I HAD to have this plant !!!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 17, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Used to keep a nice c99 Pineapple, one of the best all rounder's ive grew! Easy grower, large yielder, tasty smoke just a pleasure!


Yeah I ran some outside last summer. Definitely a yielder.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 17, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> They will stay fine un-rooted for a week to 10 day's so long as the cut end is an inch or so in water!


funny i put my packages for mis amigos en la caja fria (fridge) over-night. next morning they fly. i feel like the cold, once properly packed, slows down the "processes" for the cutting.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 17, 2016)

hope i get lucky on my c99. ill start no more seeds for a minute.

one b-man A11...going strong too.

GSC x triple og ...going strong.

og ghost pie x animal cookies ...going strong.

peat pucks came.  already dropped a hard rooter (face off) & an easy rooter (gs nookies) into those bad boys. i love the way they store. love that they acidic. love how they rise up like my mojo... 

my project re-veg of midnight fire (very dank) in a peat puck too.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> hope i get lucky on my c99. ill start no more seeds for a minute.
> 
> one b-man A11...going strong too.
> 
> ...


Will be watching the OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies. Came into a few of those seeds so hopefully you get something good so I have a reason to pop them. I have some Norstar Pretty Wicked I need to go through. A purple Chem D dom lady would be lovely. Could make a nice Chem dom cross with Hashplant 3


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Will be watching the OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies. Came into a few of those seeds so hopefully you get something good so I have a reason to pop them. I have some Norstar Pretty Wicked I need to go through. A purple Chem D dom lady would be lovely. Could make a nice Chem dom cross with Hashplant 3


yes. fo sure. my og ghost pie x animal cooks 2 outta 3. ill give them a good look see. all my seedlings are in flower & soon as they stem off ill put them in veg if they fem leave to sex if they regs. i can snatch my jtr any day. im just letting her go mo ripe outta direct light before harvest. indeed. that norstar cross i got ...digging it. keep her around for more exploration. like to do a big screen long veg many tops with that one too. she's very very tasty. fucking killer smoke (fks) too. re-vegz nice. midnight fire seedlings i got 2 in my sexing area. they are so slow. stupid slow. interestingly , look real similar. we'll see with those. was tempted to chuck them. i remember them being slow the first time i grew them. one of those plants you see in flower like DAYHAM shudda kept a clone. thank you re-veg.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> yes. fo sure. my og ghost pie x animal cooks 2 outta 3. ill give them a good look see. all my seedlings are in flower & soon as they stem off ill put them in veg if they fem leave to sex if they regs. i can snatch my jtr any day. im just letting her go mo ripe outta direct light before harvest. indeed. that norstar cross i got ...digging it. keep her around for more exploration. like to do a big screen long veg many tops with that one too. she's very very tasty. fucking killer smoke (fks) too. re-vegz nice. midnight fire seedlings i got 2 in my sexing area. they are so slow. stupid slow. interestingly , look real similar. we'll see with those. was tempted to chuck them. i remember them being slow the first time i grew them. one of those plants you see in flower like DAYHAM shudda kept a clone. thank you re-veg.
> View attachment 3634548


Man that lady looks great. Like a straight purple Fire OG. They did well with that cross for sure and I see why you revegged her. Thankful that it came through for ya too. You really are moving those Pretty Wickeds up


----------



## Brian Savage (Mar 17, 2016)

I like her colors and waxy leaves. A truly pretty variety.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man that lady looks great. Like a straight purple Fire OG. They did well with that cross for sure and I see why you revegged her. Thankful that it came through for ya too. You really are moving those Pretty Wickeds up


i like her lots bro. i refuse to smoke those nugz with anybody. straight head gear. pass her once im sure of all her attributes & abilities. she's not true purps which is why she so fucking bomb to smoke imo. purps easy though anything in the 60s at night good to go. smoke is thick. nugz dense. frosty. all that. she's got some gooey (purp mayhem) traits too.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 17, 2016)

peat pucks killin it with the pretty clones. gs nookie, kens cut of candyland, face off og #95 , midnight fire.
left to right top to bottom. put my cut of face off up against the glue any day !


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 17, 2016)

why i never grew like this before... ill never know. hydro? wtf was i thinking. once you mixed up, got the meals & adds, keep around some worm poop, make a few teas , & have a green thumb... this organy shit is right up alley  it almost for the lazy man. and my results holy shit never grew nicer plants. ever. never. ever. still dialing in my methods for the OGz. 

jtr, pink lemonaide, top 5 ever in my jars :


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 17, 2016)

total mess. i cant even get a nice shot of the whole plant.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 17, 2016)

pink cheese :


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 17, 2016)

hate those hps photos. got everything going on. jtr. gg#4. blue dream. face off og. gdp. caramel candy kush (top 3 ever), diamond og , plushberry (dirty mitten direct) , wish mountain, pink cheese... all in flower just a small piece of the flower room. organy sexy. no lie some light ferts this week. mag-pro (dynagro). fuck that i like it. aint trying to be kyle kushman.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 17, 2016)

the only tent you cant see is the 4x4x6 behind me.

veg.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 17, 2016)

sfv og , aka , dirty mitten faux g

not the real thing imo. nearly. but wtf is nearly? ill have the real sfv soon enough.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 17, 2016)

tons of "killer" actors in this video.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 18, 2016)

3 irie cookie stompers, 2 largest are males, these will all be used in a pollen chuck


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> sfv og , aka , dirty mitten faux g
> View attachment 3634700
> not the real thing imo. nearly. but wtf is nearly? ill have the real sfv soon enough.


Close but no cigar eh? It's good looking nice at least. 

Lead structure is definitely on point on most of that plant though. You've flowered it out already is why you say it's not legit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> 3 irie cookie stompers, 2 largest are males, these will all be used in a pollen chuckView attachment 3634842


I would use the bushier one and cull the other. Same strain better structure. Plus, either of those males would pollinate a lot of girls lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Mar 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I would use the bushier one and cull the other. Same strain better structure. Plus, either of those males would pollinate a lot of girls lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


exactly what i was thinking too, the bushier one exudes a better glow and zest as well


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> exactly what i was thinking too, the bushier one exudes a better glow and zest too


Yeah with as big as that one os you could collect enough pollen to last you a couple years lol. I'd say screw passing on the lankier one when you've got a perfectly good stud available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 18, 2016)

Got two sunset sherbets. For the cookies family. Got them from elemental wellness, in S.J


----------



## greencropper (Mar 18, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 3634846 Got two sunset sherbets. For the cookies family. Got them from elemental wellness, in S.J


man can i get those SS in bean form from anywhere?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 18, 2016)

Not sure. If not, give it time.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 18, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Not sure. If not, give it time.


i think gardens ablaze seeds (G.A.S) had sunset sherbert at some stage, they stock various combo's of sherbert, ive got their cherry sherbert, yet to grow


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 18, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 3634846 Got two sunset sherbets. For the cookies family.  Got them from elemental wellness, in S.J


should have that in my circle soon. make sure you post up. love to see the flowers especially. and a nice veg photo. she's got some sativa imo.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i think gardens ablaze seeds (G.A.S) had sunset sherbert at some stage, they stock various combo's of sherbert, ive got their cherry sherbert, yet to grow


In House Genetics got some fem crosses with it. Soon many others will be crossing it out too


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Close but no cigar eh? It's good looking nice at least.
> 
> Lead structure is definitely on point on most of that plant though. You've flowered it out already is why you say it's not legit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the plant has no aroma. its neutral in that area. stems rubs giving up minimal funk. plus, this sfv faux g , ive rooted in 4 to 5 days. nothing like face off. 8 to 12 days ...or sfv in general ...considered a slow rooter by the majority. 

im gonna pop her in a 5 gal with a screen. see how she produce.

my boy passed this. his runs = no pinesol funk 

i got a known real deal sfv on the way.
something i always wanted. wifi too.

good to have friends. you'd think i was trading w/ every soul.
actually im very picky & dont take clones all the time.

once i get to my happy place, imma hold & run & harvest & repeat.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> the plant has no aroma. its neutral in that area. stems rubs giving up minimal funk. plus, this sfv faux g , ive rooted in 4 to 5 days. nothing like face off. 8 to 12 days ...or sfv in general ...considered a slow rooter by the majority.
> 
> im gonna pop her in a 5 gal with a screen. see how she produce.
> 
> ...


That sounds a lot like a cut that was passed around here a few years back my buddy was running. It was also a very close growth/structure wise all the way through flower. Nugs didn't smell much at all and taste wasn't there. I ran a master cut it here like that too, all the bag appeal in the world, no taste or potency. Hopefully yours turns out better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 18, 2016)

i got projects too. rooting some face off cuts for reversing. see what it do. if the pollen is viable. etc.

wanna hit merlins magik lemon , grape ape , & gg#4.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i got projects too. rooting some face off cuts for reversing. see what it do. if the pollen is viable. etc.
> 
> wanna hit merlins magik lemon , grape ape , & gg#4.


Monkey Faced lol


----------



## greencropper (Mar 18, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> should have that in my circle soon. make sure you post up. love to see the flowers especially. and a nice veg photo. she's got some sativa imo.


yes theres lots of sativa there, growing the fastest out of the lot, surprised me it flowered so soon when theres a number of early indica(types) at same age & conditions not showing sex yet


----------



## greencropper (Mar 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> In House Genetics got some fem crosses with it. Soon many others will be crossing it out too


thanks, sounds like something good is coming, havnt heard any negatives on it yet


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 19, 2016)

any feedback on this new propagation tray from mondi ?


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 19, 2016)

supposed to be heavy duty. im not fond of the white. back is better imo. if i dont have to double them up. i had 6 reg type trays. all in the trash. im cloning in tupperware. my heat pad (winter only) & domes are 10x20. so if you know a nice tote like container lemme kno.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 19, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> any feedback on this new propagation tray from mondi ?
> View attachment 3635782


thought about those too at one point... looks nice... but its white.... 
once water is on it,,, it could turn green... 
cant go wrong with black...


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 19, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> supposed to be heavy duty. im not fond of the white. back is better imo. if i dont have to double them up. i had 6 reg type trays. all in the trash. im cloning in tupperware. my heat pad (winter only) & domes are 10x20. so if you know a nice tote like container lemme kno.


Home Depot has these little 2 gallon Tupperware for 98 cents ATM by me, I just a grabbed a coup to use for seedlings/moms. Dunno if you're by a Home Depot but they usually have the same sales I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 19, 2016)

bought 2 of these : http://growershouse.com/super-sprouter-quad-thick-tray-no-hole-10-x-20

i didnt know the propagation trays came 4x thick till last night.

plus im trying to re-use the dome & heating pad. perfect fit.
@Beemo found them in black


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 19, 2016)

charge the bio-char how long ?


----------



## Beemo (Mar 19, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> charge the bio-char how long ?


atleast 2weeks..
about the same as making soil


mucha_mota said:


> bought 2 of these : http://growershouse.com/super-sprouter-quad-thick-tray-no-hole-10-x-20
> i didnt know the propagation trays came 4x thick till last night.
> plus im trying to re-use the dome & heating pad. perfect fit.
> @Beemo found them in black


this is a must imo... Polyisocyanurate Rigid Foam Insulation Board... hd or lowes for $10 for a 4x8 board...
cut to size and put under heating pad....
without board barely 75 degrees.
with board over 90 degrees.. will need thermostat

clones love the warmth!


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 19, 2016)

16 gal tote. about 12gal full. jack the ripper.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 19, 2016)

glue treat w/ some bubz after cleaning the house & early morning garden love.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 20, 2016)

yep.

gg#4 will fux up your entire evening.

was 100% faded by 10:30pm.
im usually up till 1am.

the coup de grace was gg#4 + face off og + bubz 

eye were closing midway on the joint.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 20, 2016)

new best weed ever. the glue. fabulous. lethal. flavorful. stinky like my pinky in your...

takes a few days for me to "think" about it. i mean what's dank to them aint always d-a-n-k to me (or us). definitely bomb smoke. 5star shit. to say A+ nah you crazy. its better than that. definitely never ever get rid of this cut. got solid verification. so im happy. next two grows you'll see bigger more bad-ass plants.

thanks so much for the cut blessing !!!
mis amigos te lo juro... certified dank

sorry wish mountain. you might have to leave. your pu$$y aint good enough. daddy needs a new type of crazy.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 20, 2016)

still got b-man deep in the keeper zone with "sky lotus". skywalker dom. bad-ass in her own right. she stays forever too.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 20, 2016)

my next big ass project... caramel candy kush. gotta go 10+ gals for her.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 20, 2016)

still love the break @ 1:08 after all these years. set my dutch on fire !!!!!


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 20, 2016)

GG#4 is top shelf stuff fareal. Really truly hits well on all points; she breeds well too only thing wrong with her is her weak branches can't hold up the big stanky fuely frosty nugs lol. Good thing stuff to support her with is out there. Ain't no shame in letting anything go to make sure she gets ran every time. I know a few people won't keep anything around if it's not comparable to GG#4 in most ways of yield, smell, taste, potency, easy growth. I def like a variety and I know some stuff isn't gonna yield like she does but I try to grow all stuff in the same class of smell, taste and potency at least yield isn't a major deciding factor but I haven't really pushed anything to get the best yield from it.

Love seeing the work bro glad you love the GG#4 and now time to see how you do with Platinum Delights. Not on par with your GS Nookie as far as yield but I think she will be just as good with other characteristics.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 20, 2016)

previous harvest , sky lotus , keeper pheno


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 21, 2016)

Orale! Good stuff here man! Do you get seeds from over the pond or here in the states?


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 21, 2016)

had the blue power in my dank team cart. ditched.
get my seeds mostly here. though every now & then ill do a midweek song.

bought a new 125w cfl for my veg instead.
some hanging co2 sheets : http://www.amazon.com/The-Green-Pad-Generator-Pack/product-reviews/B0060OGYFU

its not my long term solution (to getting caramel candy kush to give me weight  but im gonna use them at the right time. definitely want to grab a tank & the right gear. should sell my light mover on fleebay.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 21, 2016)

was looking at exotic lime skunk but that green rb bx got jack in it? im worried about stretch on that one. save that $ buy topdawg.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 21, 2016)

spent my entire day off fucking w/ the leccy people. they insist on this meter of smarts. wtf to do !!!!! been putting it off for ages. the letters. hmmm... they're firm. im firm. was thinking about using a legal template with some crafty embellishment to grab some more time. college street smart. plus im reading they fuck w/ sleep. opps. legal maneuver ! gonna write the letter to leccy lawyers by thurs. i see "just cause" on my side but if an opt out isnt created im fucked. cant hold out forever. they forcing on me. maybe i run flip flop. or turn on half the lab 6 hrs. other half 6hrs. these fuxers. its nazi at its finest. outlaw guns. then take over when you least expect it & cant defend urself. im not gonna say antiestablishment. but dayham. i see how peeps get upset and make a stand. even violent type. not supporting that. but i see how.

i asked myself. self. maybe i should quit growing.... huh?
then i smoked some gg#4. and came back to reality.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 21, 2016)

so i clean out my cats room. cause this cant be a last minute thing. moving all kind of shit around. just in case. now i rock a hemporium cat-ta-torium. condensed the cat room & veg. lemme say. even a properly scooped cat box (fixed them balls too) covers ALL smells. of course i got 2 filters in the room. & ona. with back up. im pro. still, the cat box. amazing got your back shit. dump the air-con right out the window. no lie. city right there. booyah. smells. like. cat.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 21, 2016)

im fucking annoyed. the entire thing sucks a D.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 21, 2016)

ugh that would piss me off beyond belief! There has gotta be a way around it. They have those things in British Columbia and iirc from my internet browsings some folks were able to successfully fight them and not have them installed on their homes, but they had to jump through hoops of fire to have their way. I could be wrong though, this was a while ago.

They tried to implement them in my province too but thankfully the people said NO!


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 21, 2016)

they told me installer guy same out 4x. lies. he came 2x. the other 2x he made up after i slammed the door in his face. unannounced no call show up at the door. knock knock. ah. brah. she's running around in stockings. duh! still it'll be a battle. gonna have to write a few letters. other than that. i got 3 weeks. and he'll be at the door with that meter in hand. hmmmm....


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 21, 2016)

should just grow 2 autos in a closet. upstrairs. live my life of dinafem & lowryders & seriously cutting back on my transplanting.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 21, 2016)

gonna make the downstairs basement my veg. might be smart too. ill get another 1.5' upstairs. plus 24 hr veg gonna be critical for the meter thing. 

gonna have to flower in tents. flip. flop. upstairs. summer issue is aircon @ 700w. + fans. maybe leaves 400 to 600 for play. winter i can go crazy. i like to plan around the worst enviro scenarios.

im not gonna waste the energy fighting the leccy peeps.
kick a few strains to the curb too. thats a must. take a few in. few gotta go.

im not happy cause i cant make one dedicated space & keep the secret in one complete area.
this meter shit has forced me to use another space in the house permanently, buy another tent, and gave me hours of shit to do.

i see the technolgoy for light control is adapting. but the cost.

i could probably hack the meter. i see the tool avail on cnet. lol. but im not gonna play like that.

ill have about 38 to 45 sq ft. for flower.
we'll see.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 25, 2016)

new cloning trays 4x thick are definitely worth the $3.90 ...dome fits perfect ...heat pad perfect fit... and the channels in the tray are smart designed. its very very flat inside pucks sit perectly on any spot. not like the cheapie. better than the plastic old thin shit. 4x thick. its true bad ass. 

make great saucers too if you rock rectangular tents.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 25, 2016)

midnight fire


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 25, 2016)

pink cheese


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

thanks to a fine farmer friend for 2 classic dank cuts !


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

paying forward...


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

this year i wanna make a bomb first ever "mucha mota vid". gonna take me a sec cause i want to produce it nice.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

HSO , gsc x triple og


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

gg#4 , sky lotus (bodhi) , and jack the ripper.

trifecta of uber dank.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

work... 3x3 for SOG ^ right now got some veg going. love dat glue.

& on the way ...4x4 w/ a 600mh for early flower. 5x5 w/ a 600hps for late flower.

flip flop it all.... one early one late & one between the two.

50 sq ft total.

3 filters. air con. duct muffler. 

& a 3gram ionizer that goes 15min every 4 hrs.

ona back up.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

veg going in the basement. right now i set up some pro shit in the front bedroom. w 3 tents. t5. cfl on vert hangers. fans. filters. took a full day. but i need to keep the shit low pro front of the house is toward city life.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

smoking a HUGE spliff of GG#4 to keep the motivation "high".

gonna let the basement be totally clean. leccy guy come & go. set up so nice no rush to redo the basement.

huge perk. im single right now.
stoked to be my pot growing self. 

im linving in an urban arboretum.
lol !


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

got 29 sq ft of veg in tents. right now.

will be about 50 isq ft n the basement.
ill split all that up on timers too... flip flop it to make consistent usage though the day/night.

the basement gets alternating lamps. 2 on 2 off. switching the group every 12 hrs.

in flower ill use my kessils for extra in the corners.
even though i stopped selling i still like to make lots of flowers.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

and ill be joining the "chucka chuck thread" soon enough.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

merlin's magik lemon x face off og
gg#4 x face off og

fems...
by summers end.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

not my photo !!!!!!

wi-fi ....looking ... d e l i c i o u s !!!!!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> View attachment 3642291
> not my photo !!!!!!
> 
> wi-fi ....looking ... d e l i c i o u s !!!!!!!


Thats one I gotta have. I really would like two packs of my own to hunt through but would take the two know phenos that are being passed around. Wifi#3 and Wifi#43 the #43 looks the best to me big swollen frosty OG looking nugs.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

my short list... wifi , sour dubbz , stardawg, tk , golden goat , bb indica , tahoe , fire og .

not gonna complain though. take any 3. take none.

wish mountain to the curb ill take a cut just in case. getting ready to harvest a big bush too.

dog... on the fence... she's more + than - just for space i might have to...
maybe score some more beans of that one of these days. i found 3 more. get a pack have 13.

black lime reserve. on the fence. better be some impressive shit. i see + / - reviews. im thinking its not the cut (midnnight farms) its the breeder (afficianado). probably a cali swerve type.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

& pink cheese vs subby's dairy queen.

need only one cheesy.
id bet pink cheese kicks ass on the thc test.

therefore sub's cut of dairy queen. better impress. on the fence.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

dog , breeder boutq.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> & pink cheese vs subby's dairy queen.
> 
> need only one cheesy.
> id bet pink cheese kicks ass on the thc test.
> ...


i like cheesequake over dairy queen.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

me too @shorelineOG

i havent run this particular cut of DQ. got one in a 3gal goin strong.
though i like cheese, i wasnt fond of CQ. nvr ever play with that again.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Mar 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> my short list... wifi , sour dubbz , stardawg, tk , golden goat , bb indica , tahoe , fire og .


Just got hook up on golden goat at a Twiddle show can't wait to work with her .had a 1/8 of it 3 years ago an wanted it ever since. Now finally. I do have my goat


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> me too @shorelineOG
> 
> i havent run this particular cut of DQ. got one in a 3gal goin strong.
> though i like cheese, i wasnt fond of CQ. nvr ever play with that again.


Love my Cheesequake! Best tasting weed I've ever smoked


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

@Cornfed Dread 

happy for you. im in love with romulan. i think w/ skunk. man must be amazing. run her a few times. post up some pics too !!!


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

@st0wandgrow

you amaze me. the cck is like a tiny bomber. nuke bombs. then the plush & that CQ. both look killer. im so happy to have that plush cut. just love that strain. best taste imo. one of. cherry pie. gs nookies. jtr. so many good tasting. though ur CQ is a bomber !!!! pretty pic bro !!!!


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

all the pics ive seen of sub's cut of DQ are amazing. looks like a nugget machine. imma veg this one long & strong. 3 gal to a 5 for sure.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> all the pics ive seen of sub's cut of DQ are amazing. looks like a nugget machine. imma veg this one long & strong. 3 gal to a 5 for sure.


Curious to see what you think of it. If its subs personal cut you'd have to believe its gonna be good (tasty), no?


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

i tossed wish mountain. no clones being kept. she's a very sexy girl. put 2 down in 3gal. great to play with her.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Curious to see what you think of it. If its subs personal cut you'd have to believe its gonna be good (tasty), no?


ow yes for sure. i'll definitely grow her big. give the best chance at nice flowers. right now. she's like a fast growing asymetrc branching octopus plant. great structure. quick to clone. space queen u can see. cheese you can see. so im very excited for sure. fuck that not easy to grab a clone like that... so ill def look 2x  give her a few runs.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

between jtr & plush. man , any more subby & ill look like a fanboy.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

only 1 of your sweet dreams made it back to veg. the rest were males. 2 gal bag for sure.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

the mt. hoodz did great. 5 (maybe 6) going back to veg. i culled 2 males. no seeds from this line. any bb tasting bomber imma keep for play though.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

got 7 c99s still sexing


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> between jtr & plush. man , any more subby & ill look like a [email protected] smoker.


lol!!

Embrace your inner weed nerd bro!


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

imma bust off the topdawg "whitedawgs" ... my next project for sure.

ill make f2s , open pollenate. give them away as freebies with my gear.

test them first myself.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

lol ! i changed it to "fanboy" for more politico correcto. dont want to offend. cant embrace my nerd that much.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

im doing all my shit backward. release only fems. w/ reg freebies.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> imma bust off the topdawg "whitedawgs" ... my next project for sure.
> 
> ill make f2s , open pollenate. give them away as freebies with my gear.
> 
> test them first myself.


Shoot some this way if ya can love what ya doing there ! Look forward to seeing how it all turns out


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

3 strains a year. that's it. i want to test them proper. im so stoked to make some fems.

the "lemon crippler" from in house genetics... something not right w/ those. got my eyeball on both those plants. those are his fem line.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

and a fat plant of plush by xmas for hash. make some from 1/3 the flowers.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

and no knock offs of popular clones. i will be doing no s1s of gg4 or blue dream or sfv ...etc


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

nor would i s1 face off or a bodhi strain or a subby strain.

if grape ape dont get here soon enough ill insert gdp x face off. 
grandpa face. or maybe. an homage to my hood. meth face og.

ill be ready to reverse my cut in 2 or 3 weeks. she's well rooted. just wanna transplant her to a 1 gal.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> and no knock offs of popular clones. i will be doing no s1s of gg4 or blue dream or sfv ...etc


Too many have done them. No need to put out what already been touched unless is a cut that no one has and it's the shit. I like fems but lots are starting to make them hard cus the see the market for it with these great cuts. I might play around with it on some prized cuts just to do it for myself and maybe try to find something better than the cut reversed but that's it.

Straight regs for me gonna do some nice crosses first with a nice SinMint stud and then a then go through my beans that got accidentally made from 3 phenos of Hashplant 3 and Silverback Jack dad. I'm calling it Silverback Snack. I have many of those to play with also some others that got made my the same dad. Chernobyl, Platinum Delights, Silverback Jack

Also last run I think one of the SinMint phenos released some pollen found a seed in GG4, a few in both SinMint phenos never saw pollen sac on either tho, Silverback Jack, Fruity Pebbles OG, and Grateful Breath. I just out them all in a bag to see maybe what's up one day


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

for sure. im still down with the idea of a collective. im not thinking of pitching to choice, seedsman, etc. my idea is different. a few good people to make cool x's of their own. we can band together offer 10 strains. this way, when you approach tdt, james bean, etc you have a solid tested line up. price point too. $no jacking the $. the problem is mark-up. might be smart to just do a site of my own. no forums. just tested gear with a solid price point. fem. regs. both. known strains made into cool combinations. we'd just use the same sticker and that sealed pack like topdawg, esko, etc use.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 26, 2016)

im dreaming. you guys aint reliable. and this sunshine daydream got me flyin high !!! im stoked on the additions to the lab. cant even talk about it so sexy those cuts. i see forever in the mother tent for both them bro ! thanks again.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2016)

Coogies.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2016)

How old kmog..wtf is that a treadmill? Lol


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2016)

Lights u using?


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Too many have done them. No need to put out what already been touched unless is a cut that no one has and it's the shit. I like fems but lots are starting to make them hard cus the see the market for it with these great cuts. I might play around with it on some prized cuts just to do it for myself and maybe try to find something better than the cut reversed but that's it.
> 
> Straight regs for me gonna do some nice crosses first with a nice SinMint stud and then a then go through my beans that got accidentally made from 3 phenos of Hashplant 3 and Silverback Jack dad. I'm calling it Silverback Snack. I have many of those to play with also some others that got made my the same dad. Chernobyl, Platinum Delights, Silverback Jack
> 
> Also last run I think one of the SinMint phenos released some pollen found a seed in GG4, a few in both SinMint phenos never saw pollen sac on either tho, Silverback Jack, Fruity Pebbles OG, and Grateful Breath. I just out them all in a bag to see maybe what's up one day


Wtf fruity pebbles...that's exactly what I've been searching for


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 27, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> How old kmog..wtf is that a treadmill? Lol


Just have it hanging on my workout station after I got it put together. 


jimmy311 said:


> Lights u using?


Built it yesterday custom cob led. ~120 watts. Really fucking bright.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 27, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> Wtf fruity pebbles...that's exactly what I've been searching for


My pheno of jaws cerebral assassin smells like fpog so dank !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 27, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> im dreaming. you guys aint reliable. and this sunshine daydream got me flyin high !!! im stoked on the additions to the lab. cant even talk about it so sexy those cuts. i see forever in the mother tent for both them bro ! thanks again.


What new additions did you pick up?


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

ow this & that. dust bunny og. paper cut chem. & toilet water berry.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 27, 2016)

@mucha_mota 
Were gonna have to pow wow when you get to the Mitten.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

im excited to move to MI. definitely gonna happen. just gotta prepare good. 14 to 18 months. maybe a touch longer.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 27, 2016)

Farm house grape cookie root porn and getting up poted.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

sexy on the grape cooks @v.s one


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

tray of gs nookies


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> @mucha_mota
> Were gonna have to pow wow when you get to the Mitten.


Man I swear I wanna make back that way too. Me being from Toledo, Ohio I know all about being in he mitten it's like 2nd home cus I used to go to the horse tracks there. Northville Down, Hazel Park, DRC before it got burned to the ground lol, Great Lakes Down, Fairgrounds in Jackson, and few others around. If I would've know the scene would be what it is now I would've never left and moved right across the line. Too cold for me now tho but it's still on my radar to move back. Family is close and it give me opportunity to do what I love and since I have many bros that are there growing and killing I know we all could come up with something good for the people. Let's see where things are when my bro mucha heads that way. May have to go back myself.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

imma do a greenhouse for sure. i dream about growing gage pepe le chem in a gh. lol ! scoping houses in between toledo & d'tiot & ann arbor. the cold? i mean... i surf bro. it sucks... but east coast winter surfing is my life. they got small waves on those lakes. me. im like. indoor grower delight w/ all that cold. once i get the proper $ ill talk w/ st0w about finding a realtor. after that. im very specific about the type of house & location. back yard size too.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

plus senile gonna give me a little hand too. they cool out there. hospitality like nice. move to my hood ? i just rob dat a$$ , slap ur chick , and steal ur rental truck.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 27, 2016)

Your welcome to genetics here as well. I aint greedy. I forgot Senile a neighbor too.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

big chity lights , i smoke mitten every night. north south east west. we smoking from the same garden. lol !


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 27, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> ow this & that. dust bunny og. paper cut chem. & toilet water berry.


Man you always picking up or showing awesome shit haha


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i think gardens ablaze seeds (G.A.S) had sunset sherbert at some stage, they stock various combo's of sherbert, ive got their cherry sherbert, yet to grow


a good strain for me it was very good nice taste and easy to grow and doing good outdoor


----------



## greencropper (Mar 27, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> a good strain for me it was very good nice taste and easy to grow and doing good outdoor


found this one with sunset sherbert, im gonna cross it with the G.A.S. cherry sherbert http://www.glcheckout.com/product/shave-ice-cannarado-genetics/


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> found this one with sunset sherbert, im gonna cross it with the G.A.S. cherry sherbert http://www.glcheckout.com/product/shave-ice-cannarado-genetics/


i got shave ice but ive didnt think about it ,they had the same mother ,sound like f2 could be more sunset sherbet pheno


----------



## Beemo (Mar 28, 2016)

i feel like the cookie monster... waiting for the sin mints to be ready...


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i feel like the cookie monster... waiting for the sin mints to be ready...


Lol I feel you bro lol. They worth the wait believe that


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 28, 2016)

Looking to get a 1200w cob cheap..I can get platinum advanced led for half off if anyone wants one..I need to get one myself..wish I had the cash but I heard cobs and crees are better.. Wonder if I'll see a difference in my 600w hid


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i feel like the cookie monster... waiting for the sin mints to be ready...


Lol mee too never had cookies before.. Need some more cookie beans ..


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 28, 2016)

gs nookies


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 29, 2016)

:\


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 29, 2016)

U gotta tease me?  lol


----------



## danky supreme (Apr 2, 2016)

Connoisseur Cookies





Forgive the hair...fuckin cat


----------



## danky supreme (Apr 2, 2016)

Here is Dr. Greenthumb's S1 of the forum cut. Ironically I received the real forum cut shortly after acquiring the seeds but it will be interesting to run the two side by side and make my choice from there.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

danky supreme said:


> Here is Dr. Greenthumb's S1 of the forum cut. Ironically I received the real forum cut shortly after acquiring the seeds but it will be interesting to run the two side by side and make my choice from there.
> View attachment 3648054
> 
> View attachment 3648055


I'll be looking to hear your take on the Dr G s1 and the Forum cut. Been trying to get that Forum cut for a while. Hopefully can acquire it soon. S1 looks damn good


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'll be looking to hear your take on the Dr G s1 and the Forum cut. Been trying to get that Forum cut for a while. Hopefully can acquire it soon. S1 looks damn good


somebody i kno just got a cut from those s1 greenthumb. might be nice. i was told it grow w/ much better vigor than gsc.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

its my understanding the gsc cut used in gs nookies came via connoisseur.

like to find out if farmhouse got a connex w/ ojd.

farmhouse got a bunch of blissful wiz crosses out right now.

ive no desire to make any cookie x's but i love the strain. its so tasty. & passes that terp profile. sherbert gonna make its way. i'll have that as my only clone only cooks x.

more excited about grape ape  & my new additions. tiolet water og & dust bunny chem. 

lots of paper cut chem traits lol !!!!!


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

danky supreme said:


> Here is Dr. Greenthumb's S1 of the forum cut. Ironically I received the real forum cut shortly after acquiring the seeds but it will be interesting to run the two side by side and make my choice from there.
> View attachment 3648054
> 
> View attachment 3648055


sexy bro.


----------



## danky supreme (Apr 2, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> somebody i kno just got a cut from those s1 greenthumb. might be nice. i was told it grow w/ much better vigor than gsc.


Yeah my S1 yielded fantastically...best outta a 21 plant 12/12 from seed. I had severe germination issues with the Doc's GSC and Ghost OG when I rock 100% with everything else.(not 99% literally 100%) This cookie seed from him made it worth the headache tho


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

i cant see how an auto plant does better than a 12/12 from seed. why add ruderalis ? yuck !
& i done did autos (on the side of the lab). yuck ! im sure there's good autos out there though.

imma about to bust like amos otis. make all my space 12/12 from seed. blast my stash out.

jk


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

trim sesh. this mo' green crack than green crack. tga's finest imo.
she bangs good+ yield of superb lemonaide flav wig split-ing uber nugz. clones like a sweety pie too. loves tops & veg time.

jar & jars all for me ! 

nutritious & delicious


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

got one in flower @ week 2.

another right behind that in veg.

beaming you up... one fat spliff at a time


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

my. house. reeks. like.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> my. house. reeks. like.
> View attachment 3648145


Looking forward to having this smell in my house. Def a easy rooter and they way she grows is just the way I like nice branching node spacing and big tops!!!


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

side branches. every nugz even way down low is very dense. no real larf. dont forget she makes red hash.


tops... lol all the same. this is an octopus plant. every top/head grows nice.

the dilemma


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

my photos zoom better than ever. i got a good feel for my cheapie camera.

finally gonna set this up tomorrow :


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

Jack the Ripper. sells. itself. to the grower. to the client. potent. sexy. sticky. tasty. easy to grow. 10 weeks. and thats a tad early. 11-12 bro. if i did a basement full take it all at 10. for my jars. 11-12. from day 1 though. not pistils. though she shows you "i wanna flower go boom boom" in veg. i had monstrdrank's cut of spacedawg. was his pride & joy. this is 2x better w/ potency. flavor 10x better. no baby poo at all. straight pink lemonaide. nothing else. strong stink too. for comparison, like onion strong.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2016)

danky supreme said:


> Connoisseur Cookies
> View attachment 3648051
> 
> View attachment 3648052
> ...


Nice work man, I grew one of these out recently but didn't get to it's full potential due to the ridiculous heat this year, it was looking pure fire though so I dusted her with some sinmints pollen  still got a few beans of the connoisseur cookies left though which is good!


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

somebody blocked the full album. imma need a copy of that. i doubt peeps still using limewire. havent snatched an album in ages. same way? or different way? listening to the same youtube vid for ages now its gone. love this side of the album. put this here cause its easy to find.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> somebody blocked the full album. imma need a copy of that. i doubt peeps still using limewire. havent snatched an album in ages. same way? or different way? listening to the same youtube vid for ages now its gone. love this side of the album. put this here cause its easy to find.


Naw most use torrents to download but it's all about streaming now lol.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

cant believe i have to watch a vid of a record spinning to hear the record. weird. was just my b--day. i remember records & those big ass 8 track tapes. lol. the first time i saw someone on a phone at the mall i thought what a [email protected] shit was like as big as a chick's shag bag. lol.

got some new gear (ona, tent, vert hangers for mogul cfls, yellow stickies). ssdd beans too.

ive fucked w/ torrents (thats what limewire is) if im super tech savvy. i dont know everything. found a new way to play. i see limewr was shut down by a federal court. p2p is tough biz.

everybody want in ur pocket these days. imma charge ya'll for my posts. like a 5 to 1 like to post ratio. uncle bu*k is the other way round. he might even be in the negatives.

probably should hit a used cd store. get my Kid A that way.

https://torrentfreak.com/top-10-most-popular-torrent-sites-of-2016-160102/

*
*

JTR from a 3gal making about 2.25 to 2.5 zips of dry.

seed mother just slightly more !

& hand trimming all the nugz up & down the plant, not a single nanner.
not on any clone or the seed mother.

im 5 or 6 gens in now.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

big ass jtr. red tote.
big ass gg#4 green bucket


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

just uber crop'd the shit outta the glue. see what happens. toss a screen on top. little recovery. tiny mo veg. flip-ski.

jtr. man. wish i could put this seasoned street walker in tights outside !!!! like a hella starter !!!! instead. pinchie da shit outta her. im not sure how long to take this one. in veg. lol.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 2, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> just uber crop'd the shit outta the glue. see what happens. toss a screen on top. little recovery. tiny mo veg. flip-ski.
> 
> jtr. man. wish i could put this season street walker outside !!!! like outside !!!! instead. piches the shit outta her. im not sure how long to take this one. lol.


65 days?? Haha man i like your growing bro! Like i said everytime you post a pic of the fire ass plants im always in a daze !


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

all the glue for headstash. hey now.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

nope im takeing glue to 68-70.

jtr 70-85 days,

everything can come down whenever. im not a stickler.
thanks bro. im not perfect. always learning in the garden.

id give a big ups to magpro (dynagro), worm poop, and letting plants dry out nice. the meals & adds all just extra love.

fucked up my prescious plushberry mother. glad i got 2 cuts down ! early.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> big ass jtr. red tote.
> big ass gg#4 green bucket


I was gonna say better do something with the GG#4 before she gets uncontrollable. You know how that stretch is lol I'm gonna do a nice scrog with her and a few others. Cherry Pie has nice structure like the way the branches grows gonna be some nice buds on it.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

i think you could kill it w/ just coco & worm poop & perlite. tiny bit of 20-20-20 all through the cycle. flush real nice.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

like what im doing. st0w got me hooked. its the way. obe wan kanobie.

keep 30gal of hydroton if i ever get the SOG itch. tables too. got 3 in the shed. lol. gallons of shit & pumps everywhere.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

i wanna do an outside table when i get a greenhouse. thought i saw homebrewr420 dude do that. was awesome. like two tables of dog kush. 

been thinking about those big coco blocks for tables. like to try a few sometime.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I was gonna say better do something with the GG#4 before she gets uncontrollable. You know how that stretch is lol I'm gonna do a nice scrog with her and a few others. Cherry Pie has nice structure like the way the branches grows gonna be some nice buds on it.


she all over the floor. lol. imma screen her up. gonna water her first.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 3, 2016)

sunset sherbert @9weeks yesterday


Unknown gsc cut


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> sunset sherbert @9weeks yesterday
> View attachment 3648694
> View attachment 3648695
> Unknown gsc cut
> View attachment 3648697


Beautiful pics man!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> sunset sherbert @9weeks yesterday
> View attachment 3648694
> View attachment 3648695
> Unknown gsc cut
> View attachment 3648697


Nice Aero! How's that sunset smelling? Can you pop back in here after you puff on her a bit and give us your thoughts...?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 3, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice Aero! How's that sunset smelling? Can you pop back in here after you puff on her a bit and give us your thoughts...?


Thx.
Smells like skittles with some og funk also. The only way I can describe it. Candy too.
Not really good at describing different flavors.

I already ran it once, and smoked it. Despite other things i've read online about it, It's Potent stuff. In fact, it's one of the most potent cookies i've smoked.
@AlphaPhase took those pics of my plants yesterday before my other buddy started chopping them down. He also smoked on some of the flowers from the first trial run. Maybe he can describe it better than me? Which i'm sure he could


----------



## Biggchong (Apr 3, 2016)

Flush day. Flower Day 14


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx.
> Smells like skittles with some og funk also. The only way I can describe it. Candy too.
> Not really good at describing different flavors.
> 
> ...


I'll need another sample lol, I smoked that up pretty fast and can't remember  I do recall I liked it a lot, smelled like orange cream cicles, or orange tic tacs I think


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh, and the unknown cut I believe is pcg gsc  is mendo Breath a cookie cut? I'm running two different mendo Breath, I think they are sort of cookies, maybe not, I'm getting an ogkb soon though, I hear she's a cunt of a plant to veg, or, a cunt-inuous vegging problem lol, slowest plant in the world I hear. We'll see


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh, and the unknown cut I believe is pcg gsc  is mendo Breath a cookie cut? I'm running two different mendo Breath, I think they are sort of cookies, maybe not, I'm getting an ogkb soon though, I hear she's a cunt of a plant to veg, or, a cunt-inuous vegging problem lol, slowest plant in the world I hear. We'll see


And then there's the dosido and blueberry cookies i'm rockin too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> And then there's the dosido and blueberry cookies i'm rockin too


Jesus, and the cherry pie and the animal cookies lol! Didn't realize we fell into the cookie vortex so fast lolol


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> sunset sherbert @9weeks yesterday
> View attachment 3648694
> View attachment 3648695
> Unknown gsc cut
> View attachment 3648697


whats your soil mix?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> whats your soil mix?


Those particular plants are in promix.
I have a pallet of tupur(a coco blend) right behind those plants though. I'm switching back to it.
I constantly switch shit up. I was busting out allot of crops with vermisoil before going back to promix. Luckydog before that, etc.
I like it all, i just get bored real quick


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

midnight fire


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Those particular plants are in promix.
> I have a pallet of tupur(a coco blend) right behind those plants though. I'm switching back to it.
> I constantly switch shit up. I was busting out allot of crops with vermisoil before going back to promix. Luckydog before that, etc.
> I like it all, i just get bored real quick


Good deal im new to coco coir i been justvusing water to soak it to expand for seedlings i pop em in there right now ph at 8.0 which is high when do i need to adjust to 5.5-6.0?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Good deal im new to coco coir i been justvusing water to soak it to expand for seedlings i pop em in there right now ph at 8.0 which is high when do i need to adjust to 5.5-6.0?


I ALWAYS ph to 6.0, in coco and coco blends.
Tell you the truth, i hate starting seeds in coco. Works good for me one time, then the next time I suck
I like starting seeds in rapid rooter plugs, then into black gold natural and organic(water only), and than into whatever Dirt/soiless/coco/soil i'm gonna use.
Blackgold N&O is bomb ass shit for cuts and seedlings.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2016)

Took my girls out to water them. Figured I'd post some veg shots. 

GDP coogies.





Cannaventure cookie wreck.





Animal pie







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Took my girls out to water them. Figured I'd post some veg shots.
> 
> GDP coogies.
> 
> ...


hope those animal pies come out good. they look sexy.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

left to right, next after  drop , black lime reserve, subby's cut of dairy queen, & dog kush :


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

left to right, also next drop after :: dog , diamond og , mo' dog kush


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> hope those animal pies come out good. they look sexy.


Thanks, that's just one. Pulled the other one out and put in in flowering due to its growth rate, it wasn't really a keeper or breeder lol.









These cookie wreck are taking off.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

everything looks BOMB in "fermented" coco. meals. & such. all hail the worm poop !

(far left to r) blue dream, gs nookies, platinum delights, sky lotus, gg#4 

center is my dynasty seed project, mt hood huckleberry


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

@kmog33 

that last photo. what a neat looking not so "cooks dom" cookie-wreck.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

i got some cannaventure.

jazzberry x... meh
mss x hindu kush (yes must do)

flaming cooks (f2) boston baked beanz

come to mind.
have a few more strain of theirs in the stash.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

you just saw some of my "naked truth" series. basically i looks at ur vag, i mean your veg & thinks tings about u.

now.

the start of my big ass basement series :

glue :

i staked & smashed a screen down. plant takes crazy abuse.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> @kmog33
> 
> that last photo. what a neat looking not so "cooks dom" cookie-wreck.


Thanks, the 11 blades leaves definitely are letting you know the trainwreck is there though lol. Excited to see how they turn out.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

big ass sky lotus, bodhi seeds, the j-ro (jimmy rollins cut)

shit will stop u short ! w/ dat stink !


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

big ass JTR


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

trying to shut down july & august in flower. or very minimal.

my first cross to check viability of the face off. long as she gives the pollen w/ a reverse.
gonna with the gdp. grandpa face. 100% certain.

kens cut of candyland
im gonna reverse the gdp too. hit candyland. & face off.

i go both ways hookers.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

she so sexy. thank you clone fairy !


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

healthy JTR mother.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

sativa flame fire fuego. pink cheese. its my only "old school" strain.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

midnight fire. reveg ! slow grower. but imma grab some clones & do one up for the fall. big ass screen. she's great for the grower. she a slow poke in veg. them nugz though. damn. some good good.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

im really liking the 2x2x4 w/ a 2700k 125w cfl for little shit. 

takes shit photos. but fuk y'all 

gs nookies. gdp. face off og. merlins magik lemon. caramel candy kush. on their way.

i got a madness (center) from world of seeds. neat cross. should be fun to grow.

& an in house lemon crippler. i culled the other one. you can barely see it near the bucket.


----------



## Biggchong (Apr 10, 2016)

21 days into flower #delahaze


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> And then there's the dosido and blueberry cookies i'm rockin too


Where u get the blueberry cookies?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 12, 2016)

Im looking for some cookie crosses thin mint where can i find em online?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Im looking for some cookie crosses thin mint where can i find em online?


Not too many crosses with the supposed Thin Mint cut out there. I do know Chunky's Bag Seeds will have some Thin Mint crosses for 4/20 drop over at greatlakesgenetics. If there are any Thin Mint crosses I'm sure they are sold out. I'll see what I can find for you


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Not too many crosses with the supposed Thin Mint cut out there. I do know Chunky's Bag Seeds will have some Thin Mint crosses for 4/20 drop over at greatlakesgenetics. If there are any Thin Mint crosses I'm sure they are sold out. I'll see what I can find for you


Thanks alot brother! Truly appreciate it i been looking but have found nothing


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Thanks alot brother! Truly appreciate it i been looking but have found nothing


Yea I don't think many is offering crosses with Thin Mints. The cut is out there but lots still don't have it. It's not like Forum that's passed around really good. I do know Chunky's over at GLG will have some Thin Mint crosses. So if you want some be over there when it drops cus the people over at ICmag will eat them up cus they support that forum member Chunky P who made the crosses


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I don't think many is offering crosses with Thin Mints. The cut is out there but lots still don't have it. It's not like Forum that's passed around really good. I do know Chunky's over at GLG will have some Thin Mint crosses. So if you want some be over there when it drops cus the people over at ICmag will eat them up cus they support that forum member Chunky P who made the crosses


Great to know who has good forum crosses? Im checking out GLG right now


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Great to know who has good forum crosses? Im checking out GLG right now


Forum crosses everywhere SinCity, GGG, Bodhi hell anybody who prolly did cookies have a Forum cross lol. Getting ready to leave work once I get home I'll see what Forum crosses are in stock. I know GLG has Bodhi Space Cake(Forum x Snow Lotus) and More Cowbell(Forum x 88g13/hp)


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks like i got more work to do ! Thanks again


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Where u get the blueberry cookies?


Midnight farms.
And maybe just coincidentally, but I got fucking root aphids really bad right now. So fucking pissed.
Oh, and btw, i threw away more than half of the bbcookies, because it looked like they had the dud going on


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Midnight farms.
> And maybe just coincidentally, but I got fucking root aphids really bad right now. So fucking pissed


Damn bro that fucking sucks ass. Hope you get it under control. Had not to long ago myself lost almost everything except two that was never touched smdh. Feel for ya


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn bro that fucking sucks ass. Hope you get it under control. Had not to long ago myself lost almost everything except two that was never touched smdh. Feel for ya


I've been able to spot them pretty quickly in the past in my hydro setups. Imid(merit) works fantastic in veg. But when you grow trees also in dirt and or coco, and finally realize while in flower=fuck me. I'm so done with cuts from outside the circle. Russet mites a little while back, and now this! Super fucked up.
Back to pheno hunting from beans for me, if I want new flavors!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I've been able to spot them pretty quickly in the past in my hydro setups. Imid(merit) works fantastic in veg. But when you grow trees also in dirt and or coco, and finally realize while in flower=fuck me. I'm so done with cuts from outside the circle. Russet mites a little while back, and now this! Super fucked up.
> Back to pheno hunting from beans for me, if I want new flavors!


That's how I feel too most of the time. Made an exception recently for gg4 and platinum cookies, but I know and trust both growers and have seen their setups and moms. Been about 2 months with nothing showing up so I hope I'm in the clear.


----------



## Biggchong (Apr 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I've been able to spot them pretty quickly in the past in my hydro setups. Imid(merit) works fantastic in veg. But when you grow trees also in dirt and or coco, and finally realize while in flower=fuck me. I'm so done with cuts from outside the circle. Russet mites a little while back, and now this! Super fucked up.
> Back to pheno hunting from beans for me, if I want new flavors!


I always do seeds after getting infested once from outside cuts.


----------



## pin head (Apr 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I don't think many is offering crosses with Thin Mints. The cut is out there but lots still don't have it. It's not like Forum that's passed around really good. I do know Chunky's over at GLG will have some Thin Mint crosses. So if you want some be over there when it drops cus the people over at ICmag will eat them up cus they support that forum member Chunky P who made the crosses


Chunky's OGKB 2.0 don't fuck around. 

I have both Thin mints and OGKB 2.0....

Thin Mints def isn't as widely distributed as the forum cut. I flower it side by side with the OGKB 2.0...

They look like twin sisters but the OGKB has a little more meat on her bones.

They are both day 38ish flowering in these pix.. I snapped these the other day.



Thin Mints









OGKB 2.0


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

pin head said:


> Chunky's OGKB 2.0 don't fuck around.
> 
> I have both Thin mints and OGKB 2.0....
> 
> ...


Been trying to get that 2.0 for a while now but not many have it really either. It def is fire and meaty for cookies too. I have some ScoutBreath seeds I'm hunting through now but still would like to try the cut. You gotta nice stable bro of fire.


----------



## pin head (Apr 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Been trying to get that 2.0 for a while now but not many have it really either. It def is fire and meaty for cookies too. I have some ScoutBreath seeds I'm hunting through now but still would like to try the cut. You gotta nice stable bro of fire.


Yea bro I am definitely a fortunate guy in that department. Having access to cuts is a 100% game changer for sure. I'm very grateful. 

I read some good stuff about the scout breath... I bet you'll find something real nice in there...


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

pink lemonaide, jtr


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

got a nookies in flower now. nothing special to show just yet


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Apr 18, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Im looking for some cookie crosses thin mint where can i find em online?


Fwiw I am pretty sure in the new high times write up about the top ten breeders under exotic they say cookies an cream is the thin mint. Im pretty sure all the banks I have seen it listed at label it "mystery cookies"


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Fwiw I am pretty sure in the new high times write up about the top ten breeders under exotic they say cookies an cream is the thin mint. Im pretty sure all the banks I have seen it listed at label it "mystery cookies"


Yes you are right about that but I don't think it's Thin Mints to be honest. But who knows especially when they've said Mystery Cookes all this time. I've seen Cookies n Cream and doesn't look like Thin Mints much different look but that could be the dad helping dominate it.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

gsc x triple og , from 3 regs , got two females (appears so , one for sure , one male for sure)

female , my fav , she definitely catcha my eye !


other female , not 100% sure yet
male is to the upper right. chop !


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

nookies , waiting on an up-pot


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

snatching some pink cheese tonight. & a small bush of caramel candy kush this week as well. 

mo' nugz


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes you are right about that but I don't think it's Thin Mints to be honest. But who knows especially when they've said Mystery Cookes all this time. I've seen Cookies n Cream and doesn't look like Thin Mints much different look but that could be the dad helping dominate it.


My buddy has the thin mints ill try and snap a pic


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> My buddy has the thin mints ill try and snap a pic


Pin Head posted it the page back. Looks fire kinda similar to Forum cut. Many pics of it over at ICmag too.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Pin Head posted it the page back. Looks fire kinda similar to Forum cut. Many pics of it over at ICmag too.


I stuck all my testers into my tent G getting my dhn and forum ready for transplant!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Coogies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you flower her out? Have a pack but haven't seen anything about it. Interested in what you've done with her.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 19, 2016)

Getgrowingson said:


> Did you flower her out? Have a pack but haven't seen anything about it. Interested in what you've done with her.


Not yet that my first. Have a tiny cut flowering right now. Flipped it to determine gender. I'll be flipping her in the next month or so I think. She's a pretty plant. Great growth and structure. Don't really know where in the lineage the stock comes from though because it's pretty thick.


----------



## calyxhunter (Apr 19, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx.
> Smells like skittles with some og funk also. The only way I can describe it. Candy too.
> Not really good at describing different flavors.
> 
> ...


Thats what (Green love Potion by samsara seeds) its -lavender x black domina - smells just like skittles candy with a little bit of mango tang very very sticky


----------



## calyxhunter (Apr 19, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> its my understanding the gsc cut used in gs nookies came via connoisseur.
> 
> like to find out if farmhouse got a connex w/ ojd.
> 
> ...


Holy crap didnt know nookie was ligit . This post is getting me hyped up about some 
grape cookie- (farmhouse) x gsc mix pack (-cannaventure )crosses made from last cycle


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 20, 2016)

gdp , ken's cut


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 20, 2016)

gg#4


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 20, 2016)

calyxhunter said:


> Thats what (Green love Potion by samsara seeds) its -lavender x black domina - smells just like skittles candy with a little bit of mango tang very very sticky


Igrew green love potion it was potent ! And nice i also grew out sweet black angel it was kill hha smelled like skittles


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 20, 2016)

jtr (red tub) , sky lotus (yellow bucket) , & dog kush (white bucket) : 

12/12 as of 4/20


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

Straight killing bro loving the way everything looking. Very push and healthy. That GDP looks like a fast finisher did it stretch a lot? Just wondering since its so indica. 

GG#4 looks awesome love the way she's stacking. I wanna run her with the NFTG see how she does with those semi organic nutes. I hate mixing but like the nutes so may give them a run again since I have no supersoil cooking right now.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Straight killing bro loving the way everything looking. Very push and healthy. That GDP looks like a fast finisher did it stretch a lot? Just wondering since its so indica.
> 
> GG#4 looks awesome love the way she's stacking. I wanna run her with the NFTG see how she does with those semi organic nutes. I hate mixing but like the nutes so may give them a run again since I have no supersoil cooking right now.


Kens cut GDP generally looks finished at week 8, but gets its purple late week 8 into week 9. It's best if you chop at 9.5-10 weeks Ime.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Kens cut GDP generally looks finished at week 8, but gets its purple late week 8 into week 9. It's best if you chop at 9.5-10 weeks Ime.


right. i agree. 10 weeks. looks ready to the eye. scope says different. thinking 2 weeks more.

plus, i just hit her w/ mag pro. so i wouldnt cut her yet. fresh agua mis amigos from here on out. needs some more fade. smells sexy for sure.



akhiymjames said:


> Straight killing bro loving the way everything looking. Very push and healthy. That GDP looks like a fast finisher did it stretch a lot? Just wondering since its so indica.
> 
> GG#4 looks awesome love the way she's stacking. I wanna run her with the NFTG see how she does with those semi organic nutes. I hate mixing but like the nutes so may give them a run again since I have no supersoil cooking right now.


ow thanks dude. you know me.... always working on my garden game. i got another run behind this going nuts too. the tent village is producing huge plants (for me)... soon ill flower subby's cut of dairy queen, black lime reserve , more dog kush, & some more pink lemonaide.

blue dream im dying to grow SOG ...so im just letting her take to the transplant.

pot size. really effects shit.

& i have no coco cooking either. its my agenda for next days off though. gonna mix 66 gals bare minimum. i dont have near enough casting so ill wet the mix with worm tea.

& & i got no love from those peak pucks. still a good score for seeds. never use them again for cuts. thank the weed gods i pulled all those cuts u sent. they all rooted in the bubbler. i see 2 sfv got roots in pucks. the others. nope. all they'd be trash if i didnt switch to dwc. looking killer too. nice beards already. stoked !!!!!!!

pick up some root riots asap. but gonna go with a bigger bubbler. i got mad foam inserts & baskets.

id say gdp stretch 1.5 (ish) times. she still got time under the midnight sun. put a kessil on her the other day for extra light & spectrum.

diamond og. making a screen for that one. gotta go big with her this time. first one was a tester. nugz look fire though. very og type yield. cant show it yet. she's ugly looking gotta do her makeup & hair. since you guys think im such a great gardener.

learning always.

pop thos b-man fuzz soon as they show.
checking my glg track now.

i got delivery of cuts to one friend on 4/20 & my $ to glg.
now that's wizardry !


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> right. i agree. 10 weeks. looks ready to the eye. scope says different. thinking 2 weeks more.
> 
> plus, i just hit her w/ mag pro. so i wouldnt cut her yet. fresh agua mis amigos from here on out. needs some more fade. smells sexy for sure.
> 
> ...


Glad those made it I never used peat picks before but the trouble you had will keep me away lol. Rapid rooters work just fine for me and cups of water so I'm good. Gonna build and oxy cloner soon as I can find a nice 6-8in deep black container with a top to put holes in for cuts. Oxy cloner works with a pump to mover water around and air stone in it. No sprayers like aero cloner 

Be watching that Diamond OG been wanting that one too and BLR. Gonna run my Hashplant 3 when I have the chance to miss that chemmy goodness. I should have a care package at the crib waiting with some edibles and 91 Chem x Wookie buds. Gonna be a nice 4/20. Smoke report for the Bodhi test strain grown by a member here coming soon as I get home from work


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 21, 2016)

Dr Greenthumbs GSC. I'm blown away at how vigorous these are in veg! They've shot right past the wifi that rooted along side them.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Dr Greenthumbs GSC. I'm blown away at how vigorous these are in veg! They've shot right past the wifi that rooted along side them.
> 
> View attachment 3662745


 got that as a cut? or did you grow them from seeds? what cut did the good dr. use?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Dr Greenthumbs GSC. I'm blown away at how vigorous these are in veg! They've shot right past the wifi that rooted along side them.
> 
> View attachment 3662745


Very Forum like. I think that's what his s1s are??? If so shouldn't lack vigor it's OGKB that needs the vigor lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> got that as a cut? or did you grow them from seeds? what cut did the good dr. use?


Got this as a cut. Not sure what cut Dr G reversed, but apparently this plant smells like "opening a box of thin mint cookies" when done. Can't wait to check it out! Flipping to flower next weekend...




akhiymjames said:


> Very Forum like. I think that's what his s1s are??? If so shouldn't lack vigor it's OGKB that needs the vigor lol


Good to know. This is the first GSC strain I've grown, so I guess I didn't really know what to expect. I've seen a lot of pics of the various cuts, and none have huge fan leaves like this one that I've seen. I just assumed that the wifi would out grow it, but that isn't the case. I'll throw up a pic of the wifi later. Must be fire OG dom as the leaves are those typical 3 fingered crinkly looking OG type leaves.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 22, 2016)

plushberry , dirty mitten direct pheno :


gg#4 , just hit her w/ mag-pro (2-15-4) , she need some more N next time :


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> plushberry , dirty mitten direct pheno :
> View attachment 3663220
> 
> gg#4 , just hit her w/ mag-pro (2-15-4) , she need some more N next time :
> View attachment 3663221


That's my problem with GG#4 never have enough N well I'll say I think I have plenty in the supersoil mix just let her eat most of it up before being flipped and wasn't enough through flower. This next run of her she will have plenty 

Plushberry looking awesome. Hope she kills it for ya cus with all what will be coming through next couple months everyone gonna be fighting to stay lol except for a few already got their spots. Looks like it's gonna be some fire purps.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 22, 2016)

i made a perm spot for plush in my mother tent. i wanted a known tasty purps & got it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i made a perm spot for plush in my mother tent. i wanted a known tasty purps & got it.


How's it stack up to the GDP?


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 22, 2016)

cant give a fair assessment. im in favor of plushberry. wish it was green space queen dom. still, she total badass imma grow a huge one for sure. super solid yield. nice frosty coverage early. smells awesome. clones like a breeze. certified by a cut buddy as stable. gdp. is also sexy. i like the name recognition & definitely like to make some seeds w/ her. 

ill compare to candyland over 3 runs. one gonna go. just gonna take my time. might toss a few things im on the fence over a few strains in my stash (dog , gdp, platy d). 

rather grow & tell , so i dont wanna rush to judgment.

plus i got more than a few one & done : sweet dream (stow's chuck) , lemon crippler , world of seeds "madness" , a11 from bman, & c99.

ill pick one from all of the above to run again. maybe.

from 6 dynasty mt hoodz , i found 2 outstanding sativa leaning early branching (which i always select on) phenos. rather make the space for that. 

world of seeds , madness 
 

lemon crippler , sexy


sweet dreams , ssdd x sweet skunk


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> cant give a fair assessment. im in favor of plushberry. wish it was green space queen dom. still, she total badass imma grow a huge one for sure. super solid yield. nice frosty coverage early. smells awesome. clones like a breeze. certified by a cut buddy as stable. gdp. is also sexy. i like the name recognition & definitely like to make some seeds w/ her.
> 
> ill compare to candyland over 3 runs. one gonna go. just gonna take my time. might toss a few things im on the fence over a few strains in my stash (dog , gdp, platy d).
> 
> ...


You can prolly let the Plat D go it's not a real production strain but it's Graf quality pheno. Very good representation of cookies with added stuff from dad. Your Nookie looks just as good with better yield. I'm interested in what you will think of her tho. When you flipping her?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 22, 2016)

Anyone ever grow out Medicine Mans thin mint cookies http://www.sourpatchseeds.com/product-p/tmc1.htm i have some on the way and curious of how it is http://www.medicinemanseeds.com/cannabis_seed_menu.htm


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Anyone ever grow out Medicine Mans thin mint cookies?


Naw always wonders about those. Don't see too many people rocking his gear. Have seen the Inferno OG that's about it but kinda exspesive for 5pk of beans.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw always wonders about those. Don't see too many people rocking his gear. Have seen the Inferno OG that's about it but kinda expesive for 5pk of beans.


Yea i edited the link in the previous comment check it out on the link i posted


----------



## trippnface (Apr 23, 2016)

see if i can get a pic to work... fucking suck at taking pictures and hate using phones.

cool  see the duckfooting !? 


one of my fav girls so far; 2 like that very OGKB dom ; slow growing.

Cement Shoes : Animal cookies x ( OGKB x Wet Dream )


had 2 flower early so no good for full season; 3 males; killed 2; kept 1 that is cookie dom looking. 

oh ; and 1 VERY vigorous sativa looking female; nothing like the OGKB dom plants... msut be the blue dream from the wet dream.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You can prolly let the Plat D go it's not a real production strain but it's Graf quality pheno. Very good representation of cookies with added stuff from dad. Your Nookie looks just as good with better yield. I'm interested in what you will think of her tho. When you flipping her?


not yet brah. platy d deserves a solid go. it took me all this time to learn her needs. she didn't like my garden sexy at first. cuts were purple purple way purp rooting like forever time. in the stem she looked deficient all the time. etc. so finally i got her going good. next step for her. big container & a screen. she need solid veg & some plant material & a thick stem to makes nugz... i can tell. the ask for that cut by ur name dude. yo yo ah ah ah you got the AK cut of platinum delights. yes. yes i do.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 23, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Anyone ever grow out Medicine Mans thin mint cookies http://www.sourpatchseeds.com/product-p/tmc1.htm i have some on the way and curious of how it is http://www.medicinemanseeds.com/cannabis_seed_menu.htm


i nevr head nothing but average from med man gear. not saying u shouldnt try. but no glowing reports have i seen.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 23, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> not yet brah. platy d deserves a solid go. it took me all this time to learn her needs. she didn't like my garden sexy at first. cuts were purple purple way purp rooting like forever time. in the stem she looked deficient all the time. etc. so finally i got her going good. next step for her. big container & a screen. she need solid veg & some plant material & a thick stem to makes nugz... i can tell. the ask for that cut by ur name dude. yo yo ah ah ah you got the AK cut of platinum delights. yes. yes i do.


Hahaha I can't believe it's being asked about lol it's good tho she really doesn't fuss too much I'm gonna get a good yield from her. She def needs a screen she branches well and create tops well so that what I'm gonna do to her too. 

Gonna team up with someone to make some Platinum Delights f2s. This person has a nice Plat D stud so we gonna make it do what it do lol. Great thing about it the person is my area just a couple hours away with stable of elites. Gonna be able to get a couple of things I need to finish the stable with. Gonna get some Plat D crosses too and I'll prolly do a Bx to pass around too


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 23, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i nevr head nothing but average from med man gear. not saying u shouldnt try. but no glowing reports have i seen.


Yea at least ill have something to try out and join the cookie jar thread with hopefully she will be fullfilling wish me luck!


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

diamond og , midnight farms cut , was a tester gotta go cause i need space ...next one we'll see what she really do.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

looks like that gsc x triple og i thought was male... is male ....& female too. chop ! 

the one i up-potted & put in veg seems solid female.

i quickly re-placed the hermie w/ a c99 male im peeping.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 25, 2016)

dropping some nice plants into flower today. black lime reserve. sub's cut of dairy queen. & of course. jack the ripper pink lemonaide. 

i got that big ass diamond og. but its going into an old 7 gallon real nice low profile litter box & getting a screen. this plant needs a through look see.

platy d , the AK cut, is next with an up pot & big ass screen.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> dropping some nice plants into flower today. black lime reserve. sub's cut of dairy queen. & of course. jack the ripper pink lemonaide.
> 
> i got that big ass diamond og. but its going into an old 7 gallon real nice low profile litter box & getting a screen. this plant needs a through look see.
> 
> platy d , the AK cut, is next with an up pot & big ass screen.


Be watching that BLR and Diamond OG. Diamond OG is one I've wanted for a while now so wanna see how she does. Watching to see how that Plat D cut does for you too especially on the screen. She will go in screen for next run for me along with others. Keep killing as always bro


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 25, 2016)

black lime reserve, the #1 cut (the other circulated cut is the #5)


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 25, 2016)

subcool's cut of dairy queen


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 25, 2016)

(b)east coast getting down in the garden


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 25, 2016)

Ghost OG x Grandmas Sugar Cookies.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ghost OG x Grandmas Sugar Cookies.
> 
> View attachment 3666040


Def looks like OG with cookies mixed in. Great looking pheno how's she smelling?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Def looks like OG with cookies mixed in. Great looking pheno how's she smelling?


Definitely OG dominant. The high is the best part of this cross. Really feel-good herb.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 25, 2016)

@st0wandgrow , looks bomb diggity ...got any sweetness to that... any creamy doughy ? looks sexy dude.

diamond og , this is a floppy mess. diva plant. if it was outside be laying all over the ground by mid season. bugs all over it. dirt all in the nugz screen only type. no other way it seems. put a scrog on this tomorrow night. looks like typical og yield from the tester. 

not growing this for the huge colas. better be good. or its gone.

keeping dog kush. & caramel candy kush stays for a minute... but imma look for a pheno in 16 beans. 

putting diamond og on the fence.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 25, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> @st0wandgrow , looks bomb diggity ...got any sweetness to that... any creamy doughy ? looks sexy dude.
> View attachment 3666051


Thanks mang! No sweetness to it. The Ghost seems to be dominant in every way. Really good smoke regardless.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> @st0wandgrow , looks bomb diggity ...got any sweetness to that... any creamy doughy ? looks sexy dude.
> 
> diamond og , this is a floppy mess. diva plant. if it was outside be laying all over the ground by mid season. bugs all over it. dirt all in the nugz screen only type. no other way it seems. put a scrog on this tomorrow night. looks like typical og yield from the tester.
> 
> ...


Sfv OG not nearly as floppy as that but will get there in flower for sure. I like her look tho but I'm with you has to come down to the terps, taste and smoke. She looks very good tho but I see that Kyle Kushman grows a Diamond OG wonder if it's the same cut. Everyone who gets his buds loves it


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 25, 2016)

i finally check the ppm on of my rare feeds... which ill do to all plants this week.

maxibloom (GH) ... 345ppm & pH of 6.8 

i added nothing else to the water straight outta the bag. on amended coco.

1/2 plants in flower get liquid kelp & water.
other half got the above treatment.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 25, 2016)

ill give her a good run or two first. she in 7 gallon (which gotta be 8 or 9 in garden container terms).
the screen gonna be 2 x 3.
ill fill it up real good.
we'll see. if its 
real dank she
can stay 4
sure.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 25, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> @st0wandgrow , looks bomb diggity ...got any sweetness to that... any creamy doughy ? looks sexy dude.
> 
> diamond og , this is a floppy mess. diva plant. if it was outside be laying all over the ground by mid season. bugs all over it. dirt all in the nugz screen only type. no other way it seems. put a scrog on this tomorrow night. looks like typical og yield from the tester.
> 
> ...


Hey mucha mota my pheno of hso bluedream X true og is the same damn way, its has a velvet like texture it gets so much crystal.which can be problems in some environents....flops all over and will drag the ground almost...hope u get some fire smoke outta ur diamond og I recently picked up a clone only batch of blue diamond recently and I must say it was good and potent


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Sfv OG not nearly as floppy as that but will get there in flower for sure. I like her look tho but I'm with you has to come down to the terps, taste and smoke. She looks very good tho but I see that Kyle Kushman grows a Diamond OG wonder if it's the same cut. Everyone who gets his buds loves it


his plants are huge though. that's why i put it in 7gals. i didnt do amended either. imma bottle feed & tea this one.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 26, 2016)

Cookie wreck












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hahaha I can't believe it's being asked about lol it's good tho she really doesn't fuss too much I'm gonna get a good yield from her. She def needs a screen she branches well and create tops well so that what I'm gonna do to her too.
> 
> Gonna team up with someone to make some Platinum Delights f2s. This person has a nice Plat D stud so we gonna make it do what it do lol. Great thing about it the person is my area just a couple hours away with stable of elites. Gonna be able to get a couple of things I need to finish the stable with. Gonna get some Plat D crosses too and I'll prolly do a Bx to pass around too


that's hot bro. you should. find a top heavy male. a banger strain. you can bx 2x and select on yield and resin & all the other stuff you like about platy d.

im excited to give her a run & fill my jars with delicious all for me fire.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 26, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Yea at least ill have something to try out and join the cookie jar thread with hopefully she will be fullfilling wish me luck!


there is always magik in them beans. crack & you shall kno !


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 27, 2016)

Mann... This an N problem? Im 46 daze in and i just fed them but i didnt add any N?? Unless this is just an overwater? Issue ??


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Mann... This an N problem? Im 46 daze in and i just fed them but i didnt add any N?? Unless this is just an overwater? Issue ??
> View attachment 3667038 View attachment 3667039


Could be a lil overwatered but that def is N toxic. What you feeding? Is it bloom nutes? That has N in it too but are you feeding every watering? You may need to throw a plain feeding in between


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Could be a lil overwatered but that def is N toxic. What you feeding? Is it bloom nutes? That has N in it too but are you feeding every watering? You may need to throw a plain feeding in between


im going too seems like i have too :/ im feeding green stone nutrients 

*Nectar A Guaranteed Analysis*
Total Nitrogen (N): 5.0%
Soluble Potash (K2O):3.0%
Magnesium (Mg): 1.0%
Copper (Cu): 0.05% 
Iron (Fe): 0.10%
Manganese (Mn): 0.05%
Molybdenum (Mo): 0.0014%
Zinc (Zn): 0.01%
----------
*Nectar B Guaranteed Analysis*
Total Nitrogen (N): 1.0%
Available Phosphoric Acid (P2O5):5.0%
Soluble Potash (K2O):3.0%
Magnesium (Mg): 1.5%
Sulfur (S): 1.0%
-----------
Their Cali Mag 
*Guaranteed Analysis*
Total Nitrogen (N): 2.0%
Calcium (C): 3.0% 
Magnesium (Mg): 1.0%
Iron (Fe): 0.10%
-----------
fasilitator aptus
im on the 6th week of bloom might need to scale it down a bit gonna flush sat week 7 learning this run maybe next run ! Thanks man


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> im going too seems like i have too :/ im feeding green stone nutrients
> 
> *Nectar A Guaranteed Analysis*
> Total Nitrogen (N): 5.0%
> ...


If you using all that then yea def N toxic if you plan on harvesting 8-9 I would start the flush to try and get her to use up the stored food in leaves instead of feeding.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you using all that then yea def N toxic if you plan on harvesting 8-9 I would start the flush to try and get her to use up the stored food in leaves instead of feeding.


Yes flushing sat


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 27, 2016)

i quik dried that diamond og. 

smell : shit , funk, chem , skunk

taste : unqiue dank chem funk , no sweet , straight og flav ...very pronounced.

if all you ever smoked , as a comparison was, lets say, dna og#18 ...nope ...this real deal og flavor.

i saved a piece to smoke on a clean head.
already puffed on jtr, some hash, and dog this morning.

diamond og cutting right through all of it.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 27, 2016)

flush with some sugars. not for brix. think osmosis.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i quik dried that diamond og.
> 
> smell : shit , funk, chem , skunk
> 
> ...


That's what I like to hear. Proper run and that sounds like a top OG cut. Will be glad to get this one eventually


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 27, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> flush with some sugars. not for brix. think osmosis.


Yea this was plan ty man


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 27, 2016)

"shout out to all of this ganja"


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 27, 2016)

Forum looking fine lastnight gonna try n get better shots soon hate hps lol


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 27, 2016)

i got you. can flip that chop. whenev.
cause imma trim her bottom. real soon.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Forum looking fine lastnight gonna try n get better shots soon hate hps lol
> View attachment 3667279


Another one I can't wait to have. I love cookies lol. Straight killing bro


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 27, 2016)

flower explosion....


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 27, 2016)

a beautiful gs nookies going for transplant.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 28, 2016)

grape ape getting ready to make its way. stoked.

thank you cut buddy !


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 28, 2016)

gogi og too.

thanks to a new cut buddy.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 28, 2016)

next up for the mother tent... is sunset sherbet & dhn headband.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> next up for the mother tent... is sunset sherbet & dhn headband.


Now you know there is two Sherbeg cuts one Sherbet and one Sunset Sherbet. Supposed to be the same but different phenos. That DHN Headband is fire. So mad I lost that one and Candyland. That Headband tho is pure fire.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> gogi og too.
> 
> thanks to a new cut buddy.


Yea I want that Goji too. I'll prolly get it too that way I don't have to buy a pack and grow them lol. Hoping things pan out the way I want if it does I'll have Bubba Kush and SourDubb. May even get the Power(SourDubb x Master Kush) cut too. If I get those everything else is just bonus.


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 29, 2016)

Nitro cookies, some of the strongest tree I've smoked.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

@Sir72 who makes that bro ?


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Now you know there is two Sherbeg cuts one Sherbet and one Sunset Sherbet. Supposed to be the same but different phenos. That DHN Headband is fire. So mad I lost that one and Candyland. That Headband tho is pure fire.


no doubt. both cuts are from DHN. few more weeks. 3 to 5 tops.
but that's just to get them here.

not 100% on the headband.

the (sunset) sherbet is 100%.

im trying to grab fire og & headband too.

the little bird related headband could be on this flight.
cant say no to that....


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> no doubt. both cuts are from DHN. few more weeks. 3 to 5 tops.
> but that's just to get them here.
> 
> not 100% on the headband.
> ...


Yea I figured that's why I said something about the two Sherbet cuts so you would know which one it was. Sunset supposed to be GSC dom and Sherbet is Pink Panties dom

Yea get that Headband and the Fire OG if you can. One to have for pure loud OG type nugs. The Fire OG is great one to very legit cut too unlike the Sfv OG


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

ill have the same cut as bad karma... 

blue dream , plumping up


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> ill have the same cut as bad karma...
> 
> blue dream , plumping up
> View attachment 3669036


She has the Sherbet not the Sunset Sherbet. Cut she has supposed to be the Pink Panties pheno. @Bad Karma got any recent pics of that Sherbet?

Blue Dream killing bro!!! You got her dialed in perfect look at the trichs just spread all over. I'm ready to get that one flipped soon lol.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

the cut is dhn sherbet. same as bad karma. its not from a subsidiary. its from dhn direct. 
so whatever cut bad karma got same coming to me. show & grow for sure !


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> the cut is dhn sherbet. same as bad karma. its not from a subsidiary. its from dhn direct.
> so whatever cut bad karma got same coming to me. show & grow for sure !


Yea you will like that one for sure. Looks like it doesn't purple up as much as Sunset Sherbet. Aeroknow posted some pics of his Sunset Sherbet in this thread few weeks ago. Yea I went on DHN website and looked for info cus I saw someone ask her about which cut she had cus DHN has two Sherbet cuts. It's in their site they explain everything. I wonder how they got two phenos of it tho as I thought it was only one but by looks both are spectacular.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> She has the Sherbet not the Sunset Sherbet. Cut she has supposed to be the Pink Panties pheno. @Bad Karma got any recent pics of that Sherbet?


I'll take some pics tonight and get them posted for you, AJ.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I saw someone ask her


Bad Karma is a "her"?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Bad Karma is a "her"?


sweet....


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

@st0wandgrow no. a connex works inside a dispensary. member here. & one of my cut buddies. she cut buddy #2. member here. sweet heart galore. hella cool female.

bad karma. no se. but gender isnt as important as integrity.



akhiymjames said:


> Yea you will like that one for sure. Looks like it doesn't purple up as much as Sunset Sherbet. Aeroknow posted some pics of his Sunset Sherbet in this thread few weeks ago. Yea I went on DHN website and looked for info cus I saw someone ask her about which cut she had cus DHN has two Sherbet cuts. It's in their site they explain everything. I wonder how they got two phenos of it tho as I thought it was only one but by looks both are spectacular.


well i cant say which one gonna show. when it was discussed the name dropped was sunset sherbet. lately , we talk about it as "sherbet". w/o the word "sunset". not worried. ill grow it out first. she told me today, we talk fairly often via my private ganja email, was same cut as bad karma.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 29, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> @st0wandgrow no. a connex works inside dhn. female. one of my cut buddies. she cut buddy #2. member here. sweet heart galore. hella cool female.
> 
> bad karma. no se. but gender isnt as important as integrity.
> 
> ...


even sweeter...lol


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

she's so super duper mega stoked on CP... so thanks dude. u help make a friend happy. which makes me happy. the loyalty in my network is outstanding. everybody i roll w/ now... damn near perfect for their word.

love my RIU homies/homegirls. they take care of me. & vice versa.

like i noted in another thread. no one person is responsible for my success, cause in the network, my success = ur success

if we a solid group of thoughtful farmers... never pushy ...that mail those chops exactly like i say 

that's AAA+ right there.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2016)

Well I thought so lol so forgive me don't want call anyone something their not. Great grower tho with great info and as Mota said great integrity. Always be good with me



mucha_mota said:


> she's so super duper mega stoked on CP... so thanks dude. u help make a friend happy. which makes me happy.


Hell makes me happy too cus def helped me get my first clone only so glad the earth can be spreaded


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 29, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> bad karma. no se. but gender isnt as important as integrity.




Fo sho. Not that I care either way...it was just with BK's manly avatar I was a little surprised. lol


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

shit cause of u i got glue , sfv, platy d, cp... nice dude ! that's why i put plants on the fence. so i can really grow & enjoy them. id never toss the AK cut of platy d w/o a super solid run. she just fickle in my lab. but im very appreciative to have anything run by a fine farmer clone only or not. im dead serious too. my jars are important. dank not need yield massive. 

my fav cut of all. is plush (not a clone only) from my main man & fav farmer on RIU. still every cut buddy my pride & joy. im glad to have friends. and glad to earn they trust. everybody kno im a nazi w/ shipping. but its for good reasons. bad ship almost cost one of my buddies. imagine the post inspector at ur house. 

i think our system of sharing is tight. im not a middle man. im the guardian of dank. i value none of it. friendship w/ solid growers means 10x more to me.


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 29, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> @Sir72 who makes that bro ?


In house genetics


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 30, 2016)

Ill snap some pics in better light later this morning cant sleep.. 

Just puffed on some Jaws Gear Cerebral Assassin.. Hopefully that gets me going lol.! 

Here at 7 weeks today and also we flushing this week! 

DHN "GSC"
 
 
 

Startin to get some more purple ! Man this is the part im more excited for haha... You can almost see the purple if you try lol..
 

Forum Cut first time with both these cuts! So im still learing the ropes.
Guess ill push them a bit more next time around.
 
 
 
 
I dont know what i love more both or both? Im like in love haha thanks @kgp


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2016)

This cookie wreck is super cookie Dom. Really pretty flowers.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgp (Apr 30, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Ill snap some pics in better light later this morning cant sleep..
> 
> Just puffed on some Jaws Gear Cerebral Assassin.. Hopefully that gets me going lol.!
> 
> ...


Good job on her bro. Looking frosty as fuck. When you start flushing she will purple up nicely.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 30, 2016)

kgp said:


> Good job on her bro. Looking frosty as fuck. When you start flushing she will purple up nicely.


haha man bro she is already turning purple its gonna get crazy!


----------



## viridis~veritas (May 1, 2016)

gg#4


----------



## trippnface (May 1, 2016)

i smoked the last of my cookies.. 
now i have to read about cookies while looking at cookies..., WHILE GROWING COOKIES 

is this a nightmare!?
on a good note ( i think ) my 2 OGKB dom girls are the smallest stinkiest plants; one smells like a raunchy urinal; and the other smells like light sweet baked goods or something. potentially agreeable signs; gentlemen.


----------



## Bad Karma (May 1, 2016)

As per @akhiymjames request, here's a pic of my DHN Sherbet (week 7).


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> As per @akhiymjames request, here's a pic of my DHN Sherbet (week 7).
> View attachment 3670619


Stunning!!!! Wow you got some great colors coming in on her. Love the fade but yea def a lil different from the Sunset Sherbet I've been seeing. This def looks to yield more still see cookies in it. Great stuff and will be glad when this one is in he garden. Can't wait to see finished pics and smoke report from you


----------



## kgp (May 1, 2016)

viridis~veritas said:


> View attachment 3670496
> gg#4


Cookie thread?


----------



## Bad Karma (May 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Stunning!!!! Wow you got some great colors coming in on her. Love the fade but yea def a lil different from the Sunset Sherbet I've been seeing. This def looks to yield more still see cookies in it. Great stuff and will be glad when this one is in he garden. Can't wait to see finished pics and smoke report from you


Thank you, AJ. She is truly a beauty to behold. Even if this is the cut that leans more towards the Pink Panties side of the family, which it sounds like it might be, I'm still happy to have her.


----------



## kmog33 (May 1, 2016)

Prettiest plants in my tent right now IMO.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 7, 2016)

Cali connection fortune cookies, my partners wore this cut out since the cc gsc pack first came out...nothing I'd keep, but i always run em when their passed to me, gets monster tops if lollipoped and veg long enough, this was just put in 12/12


----------



## Biggchong (May 10, 2016)

Ordered me some DVG grandpas breath yesterday. Super Stoked.


----------



## kmog33 (May 10, 2016)

Cookie wreck.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2016)

That looks just like my gsc x mendobreath keeper. Wow


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Cookie wreck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a perfect mix of Trainwreck and Cookies. Awesome job bro and I'll take f2s please


----------



## kmog33 (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Thats a perfect mix of Trainwreck and Cookies. Awesome job bro and I'll take f2s please


I'll have some when I chop lol. Made use of the bottom branches. The males was great looking as well.


----------



## kmog33 (May 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> That looks just like my gsc x mendobreath keeper. Wow


I've got one cut of this. Plus I made some f2s. So hopefully I'll get some viable beans because I don't remember whether the cut is the male or female parent(they were supposed to be fem beans) but no preflowers and with the male looking almost identical to the female I have no idea. 

One of those ones I wish I had labeled a bit better. I was being so good this run too [emoji206]


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I've got one cut of this. Plus I made some f2s. So hopefully I'll get some viable beans because I don't remember whether the cut is the male or female parent(they were supposed to be fem beans) but no preflowers and with the male looking almost identical to the female I have no idea.
> 
> One of those ones I wish I had labeled a bit better. I was being so good this run too [emoji206]


Reveg bro it's not all list yet but surprise they were supposed to be fems and got a male in there.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 10, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> As per @akhiymjames request, here's a pic of my DHN Sherbet (week 7).
> View attachment 3670619


Wow, now that is one stunning girl


----------



## greencropper (May 11, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Cookie wreck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great bro, your using a cookie wreck male in a breeding session arnt you kmog33? what are you hitting with it?


----------



## Beemo (Jun 9, 2016)

BUMP
sin mint cookies


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks great bro, your using a cookie wreck male in a breeding session arnt you kmog33? what are you hitting with it?


I haven't decided yet. I hit the cookie wreck female with it though so I have f2s. The female hermed week 8 though so I don't know if I'll get to working with those ones anytime soon. May hit the gg4 or coogies I have running with the cw male pollen. The cw male is a frosty guy.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> BUMP
> sin mint cookiesView attachment 3703858


Awesome run bro. She is a real beauty. How's the branching on her is it thick and strong or thin and floppy? Looks a lil different from the one I got going now. Mines have that OGKB style funny look to it. Got another that seems very Forum dom


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 10, 2016)

Medicine mans thin mint cookies first run of em lets see what she does


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Aug 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> This cookie wreck is super cookie Dom. Really pretty flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Traxx187 said:


> My pheno of jaws cerebral assassin smells like fpog so dank ! View attachment 3642779


Is this fire?


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 17, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Is this fire?


It was pretty Dank. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bryangtho (Aug 17, 2016)

Here 6 of my girls
Cookies kush then OG kush and then 4 Incredible bulk


----------



## petlar (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 18, 2016)

petlar said:


> View attachment 3760348 View attachment 3760349 View attachment 3760350 View attachment 3760351 View attachment 3760352


long time no seee petlar..

that lady looks gorgeous!


----------



## calyxhunter (Sep 5, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Here 6 of my girls
> Cookies kush then OG kush and then 4 Incredible bulk View attachment 3759530 View attachment 3759531 View attachment 3759532 View attachment 3759533 View attachment 3759534 View attachment 3759535


DAMN .. theses bushes look like they will roll you up and smoke you .. nice work


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 5, 2016)

calyxhunter said:


> DAMN .. theses bushes look like they will roll you up and smoke you .. nice work


Thanks man they are monster now


----------



## calyxhunter (Sep 5, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Thanks man they are monster now


yea i like the look of those... is that a oil heater how does it work ? good?


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes I run it of a thermostat that and all my fans. When the room hit 18.7 in temp when the lights go out the heater will come on. And as the room get to around 19 the fans come back on. This is what I use


----------



## calyxhunter (Sep 5, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Yes I run it of a thermostat that and all my fans. When the room hit 18.7 in temp when the lights go out the heater will come on. And as the room get to around 19 the fans come back on. This is what I use View attachment 3773603


that's a good idea..


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 5, 2016)

Have not planted them yet, but will in the fall.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 13, 2016)

Thin mint cookies from medicine man only female i ended witn


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 14, 2016)

Shit I forgot this thread. I just had to look at my pictures to fined a update on those girls.


----------



## Sir72 (Dec 14, 2016)

Anyone have a pic of a large outdoor cookie cross?


----------



## Odin* (Jan 27, 2017)

Cookie resurrection... and that just gave me a killer name for a strain (not "CR", but I'll take that too).

I'll contribute pics when there's time (plenty in "Clone Only", some elsewhere), but who's got what in the "stable" and ready to pop. My stable includes;

GSC (Thin Mint, thought it could be FOrum, but nope)
Gelato (Sherbet x Thin Mint GSC)
"M1"-"M-10"- Animal Cookies crosses which include Animal Cookies (GSCxFire OG) x;

Platinum Cookies
Forum/Thin Mint (can't really tell the difference)
Bubba (both GSC and Bubba dom phenos)
Purple Urkle 

As well as some Sour Sunset phenos I've yet to "extract" the keeper from.

GSC related beans I've yet to pop include;

Hell Breath (Mycotek)= OGKB 2.0x3 Chems 
Scooby Snacks (Archive)= Animal CookiesxFace Off OG BX1
Dolato (IHG)= GelatoxDosido


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 27, 2017)

iv missed the forum cut badly. i just fliooed 3 nice ladies in 3 gal containers. be back in 60 daze to show off my jar...


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 28, 2017)

mucha_mota said:


> of course !
> 
> i lost cuts only 1x. ...when i traded for trainwreck & my ecsd cut (this guy was supposed to give back to me). u know how that goes?
> 
> ...


Glock to the some type shit!  lol that's crazy fuck cuts and clones


----------

